# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  مسابقه (*_*) احضر(ي) الصورهـ المطلوبهـ (*_*)

## 7mammah

** 
 
*احضر الصوره المطلوبه*  
.
. 
*"" الشرحــــ ""*  
ان *انا فقط* اكتب اسم الصوره المطلوبه مثلا عن الدب القطبي *و اللي يجيب قبل تحسب له نقطه*  

*وكذلك تقييم* 
*واللي يوصل لعشر نقاط ’تحتسب له (( 5000 )) نقطة تقييم* 
*أتمنى واضحه وراح نبدأ بأول صوره الآن*  

*أريد صـورة سلحفاة من اي نوع*

----------


## المتحير

مو لازم شرح مشروحة من الاسم وما ننحرم من سابقاتك الروعة

----------


## Hussain.T

هههه

ما دام انين اللي حاطه المسابقة اكيييد رووووووووعه

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*المتحير* 

*شبل * 

*تسلموولي ع التفاعل السريع*

*يلا شوفوا الشرح فوق* 

*موفقين*

----------


## المتحير



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*برافو ! المتحير هو أول من يشارك باحضار صوره*  
*وخلاص صارت النقطه من صالحه*  
*أذكرك أخي المتحير لك نقطه وتقييم للآن*  
*================* 
*المتحير ( 1 نقطه ) + تقييم* 
*================*

*الصورة المطلوبه الآتيه*

*أريد صوره للزرافه وهي نائمه*  

*واراكم بعد غد ٍ في هذه المسابقه*

----------


## قمر دنياي

وصلت الصوره  بس صغيييره

----------


## روائع القصص

والله وراحة عليي النقطة بس يا الله انتظر اسم الصورة الثالثة

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*وانــا انتظر اسم الصوره الثالثه* 
*مسااابقه حلوووه* 
*يسلمــــــو*

----------


## 7mammah

> وصلت الصوره بس صغيييره



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*برافو قمر دنياي  تحرز السبق في ثاني صوره مطلوبه*

* وتأتينا بصورة الزرافه النائمه*

*أختي  ’تضاف لك ِ نقطه وتم ّ تقييمك ِ*


*والنتيجة إلى الآن*

*=============*

*المتحير  ( 1 ) نقطه* 

*قموره ( 1 ) نقطه*

----------


## المتحير

بأنتظار الطلب الجديد

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مرحبا  روائع القصص ، المشاكســه*

*أتمنى رؤية مشاركاتكما* 

*موفقين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ويلا هادي صــوره جديده مطلووبه هاتوها* 
*هالمرة أقرأوا كويس هذه المعلومات عن الشيء اللي نبغى صوره له* 
*وهي للتقريب حشرة* 
*وهذه نبذة عن هذه الحشرة* 

*(( حشرة من رتبة مستقيمة الأجنحة صغير له ست أرجل، منتشر في شتى بلاد العالم، ويكثر في المناطق الحارة، جسمه مفلطح بيضي يضرب لونه للسمرة، و له قرنا الإستشعار طويلان والعينان كبيرتان ولها رائحة كريهة من إفراز غدي وهو يأكل ما يصادفه و يتكاثر عن طريق البيض الذي تبيضه انثى هذه الحشرة حيث تفرز الانثى مادة عطرة تعلن فيها استعدادها للجماع يلتقطها الذكر بقرونه الاستشعارية فينجذب اليها الذكرويمكن ان تلد الانثى لمدى الحياة بمجرد التقائها بالذكر لمرة واحدة* 
*يوجد في العالم 3500 نوع من هذه الحشرة وقد اثبتت ابحاث علمية ان هذه الحشرة توجد على على سطح الارض منذ خمسين مليون سنة اي سابقة وجودها على هذه الكوكب بست واربعين مليون سنة عن وجود الانسان على كوكب الارض والذي يقدر باربعة ملايين سنة وهذا يعني أنها من أوائل المخلوقات التي وجدت على سطح الأرض* 
*و’تصنف هذه الحشرة ضمن الحشرات القارضة حيث يستعمل فكيه الاماميين الذي يسميان الفكوك الطاحنه لتمزيق و لقطع ومضغ الطعام كما يوجد زوج من الفكوك أقلّ قوّة من الفكوك الأمامية يُسمّى الفكوك الخلفيّة وتُستعمل في التعامل مع الطعام ودفعه إلى أسفل الحنجرة. وله شفتان؛ الشفة العليا، وهي غطاء يتدلى إلى أسفل فوق أجزاء الفم مغطيًا الفم من الناحية الأمامية. أمّا الشفة السفلى فهي تغطي الفم من الخلف ))* 

*هااا عرفتوها ؟؟؟؟* 
*هاتولي صوره لها*  
*معرووفه حشرة منزليه هي*

----------


## المتحير

انين وين الطلب؟

----------


## قمر دنياي

ان شاء الله صح

----------


## المتحير

ذباب
 اودبان او اللي تسموه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*لا لا مو الذباب  بليز استخدموا كلمات الطلب  في البحث للتسهيل* 

*وراح تعرفوها * 

*يلا بانتظاركم*

----------


## المتحير

يمكن اجيب

----------


## قمر دنياي

اممممممم ان شاء الله صح

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *ويلا هادي صــوره جديده مطلووبه هاتوها* 
> *هالمرة أقرأوا كويس هذه المعلومات عن الشيء اللي نبغى صوره له* 
> *وهي للتقريب حشرة* 
> *وهذه نبذة عن هذه الحشرة* 
> 
> *(( حشرة من رتبة مستقيمة الأجنحة صغير له ست أرجل، منتشر في شتى بلاد العالم، ويكثر في المناطق الحارة، جسمه مفلطح بيضي يضرب لونه للسمرة، و له قرنا الإستشعار طويلان والعينان كبيرتان ولها رائحة كريهة من إفراز غدي وهو يأكل ما يصادفه و يتكاثر عن طريق البيض الذي تبيضه انثى هذه الحشرة حيث تفرز الانثى مادة عطرة تعلن فيها استعدادها للجماع يلتقطها الذكر بقرونه الاستشعارية فينجذب اليها الذكرويمكن ان تلد الانثى لمدى الحياة بمجرد التقائها بالذكر لمرة واحدة* 
> ...



 
الصراصير

----------


## المتحير

هذه اللي اتوقعهم

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*برافو  قمر  دنياي صورة صح وهي المطلوبه* 

* وهو الصرصور * 



*مرحبا بك والدي  وبس انبهكم الى نظام المسابقه*


*المطلووبه  صورة الشيء  مابيكفي اسمو* 

*اللي اريده الصوره لاتنسوا   واللي يسبق له النقطه وسبقت قموره*

*لك تقييم الآن ونقطه*

*برافو* 

*=========== * 

*المتحير  ( 1 ) نقطه*

*قمر دنياي  ( 2 )*

----------


## المتحير

بأنتظار الطلب

----------


## ابو طارق

صحيح لقد تنبهت لذلك 

شكرا

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*يلا وقبل لا اقوللكم تصبحوا على خير أعزائي  هادي صوره تحت الطلب*


*هاتوا صورة طفل بس يكون شعره أصفر*

* ويكون ذكر مو بنت يعني وكمان يكون يبكي*


*وغدا ً أصحح لكم أو بعد غد بإذن الله*

----------


## المتحير



----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

مبروك للفائزين

لك شو هاد يا انونة

ما مداني غبت نص ساعة عن قسم المسابقات الا حطيتوا وجاوبوا الناسات.....

يعني كنتي ناطرة متى اذلف<<< خلاص زعلت

شهالحظ ولا مسابقة سرعة شاركت فيها اليوم



























على العموم الجايات اكثر ويارب اتوفق....

جهود مباركة خيتو ولا تزعلين

بس ما تصدقين شلون كنت مصدومة وكت دخلت وجاوبت من اول ما قريت المعلومات عشان اكتشف انها خلصت

نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *يلا وقبل لا اقوللكم تصبحوا على خير أعزائي هادي صوره تحت الطلب* 
> 
> *هاتوا صورة طفل بس يكون شعره أصفر* 
> *ويكون ذكر مو بنت يعني وكمان يكون يبكي* 
> 
> *وغدا ً أصحح لكم أو بعد غد بإذن الله*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين



----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*والله مالي حظ نسيت الصفحه مفتوحه ورحت ورجعت وسويت تحديث صاروا سؤالين والكل جاوب*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*أيلول  وعليكي السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*هههه  ياااااحبي لك أيلول ولتواجدك ِ في مسابقاتي*

*تمتلكين روح دعابة جميلة وهذا يعجبني* 

*ودايما ً أبتسم بسعادة لما أقرأ كلماتك ِ* 

*وأنتي مشاركة رائعه ومجتهدة جدا ً * 


*طيب  نتيجتكم* 

*أنا راح أقيم الثلاثة  وكذلك تقييم للمشاكسه*

*وذلك لجميل تفاعلكم الحلوووو في المسابقه وهي في بداياتها*

*شكرا ً لكم جميعا ً أعزائي فأنتم جميعا ً أسعدتموني بتفاعلكم بالأمس*

*للكل التقييم*

*ولهذا  سأعتبر السؤال بدون نقاط  هذه المره فقط* 

*ومن المرات الجايه من يأتي بالصوره أولا ً هو من يأخذ النقطه * 

*وكذلك التقييم*

*مشكوورين*

----------


## قمر دنياي

بنتظار الطلب أختي
انين  :bigsmile:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*،،:: طـلـب رقـم 4 ::،،*


*أقرأوا أولا ً النبذة الآتية لتتكون لديكم فكرة* 

*عن طبيعة الصوره اللي نبيها هادي المره* 

*-  هو كاتب و روائي فلسطيني* 

*- من رواياته أحلام   و  " تجليات الروح " * 

*وله كذلك مجموعة قصصية بعنوان  "  في صحبة الشيطان " * 


*عضو الهيئة الإدارية لاتحاد الكتاب الفلسطينيين في الفترة الواقعة بين عامي   1999 - 2005* 

*ومهنته  موظف في وزارة الثقافة الفلسطينية*


*ويلا الآن عندكم فكرة عن الصوره اللي أريدها*

*هاتووووها*

----------


## قمر دنياي

ان شاء الله عدل 
محمد حسن نصار

----------


## 7mammah

> ان شاء الله عدل 
> 
> محمد حسن نصار



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*براافووو  هادي هي الصوره المطلوبه فعلا ً*

*قمر جابتللنا الصوره المطلوبه ولها تقييم ونقطه* 

*تم تقييمك ِ عزيزتي*

*والنتيجة الى الآن*


***********************************

*المتحير  ( 1 ) نقطه* 

*قمر دنياي ( 3 ) نقاط*


***********************************

*واراكم مع طلبات لصور أخرى*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*،،::::،، طـلـب ( 5 ) ،،::::،،* 

عشان تعرفوا الصوره اللي ابغاها 
أقرأوا عنها الأول 

*------ نـبـذة عـن الـصـورة الـمـطـلـوبـه ------* 

*سلسلة كرتونية ’أنتجت في منتصف الستينات* 
*تروي قصة نمر لونه وردي ذو شخصية غير مبالية وغير مسؤوله*
*ويعشق كل ماهو زهري اللون* 
*ويميز هذا المسلسل ضحكات الجمهور اللتي نظهر كخلفية للصوت* 
*---------------------* 
*يلا هاتوووها الصوره*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> *،،::::،، طـلـب ( 5 ) ،،::::،،* 
> 
> عشان تعرفوا الصوره اللي ابغاها 
> أقرأوا عنها الأول 
> 
> *------ نـبـذة عـن الـصـورة الـمـطـلـوبـه ------* 
> ...

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لا تظهر صوره* 

*أرجو منك تعديل وضع الصوره فهي لاتظهر*

----------


## 7mammah

> 



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نعم الآن تظهر الصوره واضحه* 

*وهي فعلا ً  الصوره المطلوبه * 

*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك نقطه وسيتم تقييمك الآن* 




*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 3 ) نقاط* 

*ابتسام السهم ( 1 ) نقطه*

***********************************

*أراك في صور مطلوبه أخرى* 

**



**

**


**

----------


## المتحير

انين بأنتظار الطلب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أنين في بالها صوره تبغاها*

*وراح بعد  دقايق تجهز لكم مواصفات الصوره* 

*وانتوا ياللي جاهزين تجيبولها الصوره خليكم مستعدين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أنين رجعتللكم تبغى منكم صوره * 

*بس عشان تعرفوا الصوره اللي تبغاها  أقرأوا عنها* 



*،،:::،، طــلــب ( 6 ) ،،::::،،*

*--------------  نبذة عن الصوره  ----------------------*

*يعد هذا الحيوان، الجد الأكبر للفيل، واحدا من الحيوانات الضخمة التي عاشت علي سطح الأرض منذ ملايين السنين قبل أن تتعرض للانقراض. وينتمي هذا الحيوان إلي الثدييات آكلة النباتات، ويتميز بضخامة الحجم إذ يبلغ ارتفاعه 420 سم، كما يبلغ وزنه 10 طن، وهو من الحيوانات المعمرة ويعيش حتى 80 عام. ومن ناحية الشكل الخارجي لهذا الحيوان، فهو يملك جـمـجـمـة مدبـبـه و أنياب طويلة ملتوية لولبية ويتجه طرفي النابين إلي بعضهما البعض.* 

*-----------------------------------------------*


*عرفتوه ؟؟؟ هاتوا  صــوووره له*

----------


## قمر دنياي

الصوره ............

حيوان الماموث 





ان شاء الله صح

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*رووووعه يا قموووره   وهذه هي فعلا ً الصوره المطلوبه* 

*وأنتي أحضرتي عدد من الصور ماشاء الله*

*تسلم يديكي والصوره صح* 

*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك ِ نقطه وسيتم تقييمك ِ الآن*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 

*ابتسام السهم ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*********************************** 
*أراكي في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## المتحير

بأنتظار طلب بس يعني ياقمر لو تخلي لبعض الاعضاء مجال للأجابة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أنين  ودها بصوره كمان* 

*وبالرد الجاي تكتبللكم مواصفات لهذه الصوره*

*إستعداد للي يحب يساعدها في الحصول على الصوره*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*هادي المره أنين خاطرها بصوره لـ عجيبة من احدى عجائب الدنيا السبع*

*لكن عشان تعرفوها ايش هي*

*أقرأوا تلميح عنها* 


*-------------- نبذة عن الصـوره -------------*


*هي إحدى* *عجائب الدنيا السبع**, التي بناها* *نبوخذ نصر** للملكة* *أمييهيا** التي كانت تتشوق لحدائق وطنها* *ميديا**, بنيت تقريبا 600 ق م في* *بابل**بالعراق** الحالي, وهناك شك في وجود الحدائق فعليا، والحدائق ليست معلقه فعليا. وتعرف كذلك بحدائق* *سميراميس** المعلقة.
الحديقة من جمالها وروعتها الخلابة كانت تدخل المرح والسرور الى قلب الانسان عند النظر إليها.
زرعت فيها جميع أنواع الاشجار، الخضروات والفواكهة والزهور وتظل مثمرة طول العام وذلك بسبب تواجد الاشجار الصيفية والشتوية ووزعت فيها الثماثيل باحجامها المختلفة في جميع أنواع الحديقة ...*

*----------------------------------*

*يلا سهلة عرفتوها صح*

*هاتولي صورتها بسرعه*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *هادي المره أنين خاطرها بصوره لـ عجيبة من احدى عجائب الدنيا السبع* 
> *لكن عشان تعرفوها ايش هي* 
> *أقرأوا تلميح عنها*  
> 
> *-------------- نبذة عن الصـوره -------------* 
> ...



 







صور طبيعية

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *هادي المره أنين خاطرها بصوره لـ عجيبة من احدى عجائب الدنيا السبع* 
> *لكن عشان تعرفوها ايش هي* 
> *أقرأوا تلميح عنها*  
> 
> *-------------- نبذة عن الصـوره -------------* 
> ...



 



حدائق بابل المعلقة

----------


## قمر دنياي

اخي المتحير من سبق لبق !!

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*راائع يا والدي يعني ماشاء الله رميت العكازه وجيت تسابق الشباب* 

*وهذه هي فعلا ً الصوره المطلوبه*  
*وأنته أحضرت  عدد من الصور ماشاء الله* 
*تسلم يديك والصوره صح* 


*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك  نقطه* 

*وسيتم تقييمك الآن*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 

*ابتسام السهم ( 1 ) نقطه*

*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*********************************** 
*أراك في صور مطلوبه أخرى* 

*++++++++++++++*

*وملحوظه ترااء انا بعطي وقت كافي قبل لا احط الصور*

* يعني مالكم عذر*

*شوفوا ست دقايق كامله معطيتكم للإستعداد*

*ملاحظه أخرى .. للتسهيل إستخدموا* 

*محرك بحث  قوقل للصور*

*يعني محرك البحث به " ويب " وهذا لصفحات النت*

*وكمان في " صور " وهذا للصور*

*استخدموا الاخير دايما ً* 

*في مسابقتنا حق الصور*

*محبتكم أنين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ابتسام السهم*  
*حظ أوفر المرات القادمه وياااا كثرررها المرات القادمه* 
*المتحير حظ أوفر*  
*وللجميع كذلك حظ أوفر*  
*وأراكم في صور مطلوووووووبه*  

*أنين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*أريد صوره ولأنها صوره تهمني فأنا أتيح لكم عدة دقائق تستعدوا* 

*عشان تقدروا تجيبوها*

*وخلال هادي الدقايق  أبكتبللكم عن هذه الصوره* 

*عشان تعرفوا تجيبوا لي هي*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الحمد لله لحقت على المسابقة من اولها
بس على الله اقدر اجاوب بسرعة

بانتظار السؤال

----------


## قمر دنياي

بنتظارك اختي ××أنين××

----------


## 7mammah

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_  

*الصوره هادي لازم لازم تجيبوللي هي* 
*يلا أقرأوا عنها امكن تعرفوها*  
*وبسرعه هاتولي هي* 

*-------- نبذه عن الصـوره المطلوبه ---------* 
*هو النجل الأكبر للمرجع الديني الراحل الإمام السيد محمد الحسيني الشيرازي وولد في كربلاء المقدسة سنة 1379هـجرية، نشأ وترعرع بجوار الامام الحسين "عليه السلام" فتعلم منه درس الولاء والتضحية والفداء في سبيل الله عز وجل.* 
*تربى في ظل والده الإمام الشيرازي الراحل فتهذب بأدبه وتعلم من أخلاقه وعلمه.*  
*انتقل إلى رحمة الله تعالى  في مدينة قم الايرانية أثر نوبة قلبية بتاريخ 1 / 6 / 2008 م* 
--------------------------------------- 
*عرفتوها ؟ هاتوها طيب !*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

صورة السيد رحمه الله

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

وهذه اخر صورة للفقيد الراحل رحمه الله

صورة تدمي القلب
رحمه الله
واسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*برافو  لؤلؤة نجفية*  
*وهذه هي فعلا ً الصوره المطلوبه*  
*وأنتي أحضرتي عدد من الصور ماشاء الله* 
*سلمت يداك ِ عزيزتي لؤلؤة والصوره صح*

*ودائما السيد رحمه الله مبتسم في صوره*

*حتى بعد مماته فهو مبتسم فقد رأى جده النبي الأكرم*

*صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 


*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك ِ نقطه*  
*وسيتم تقييمك ِ الآن*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 

*ابتسام السهم ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 1 ) نقطه*

*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*********************************** 
*أراك  ِفي صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## المتحير

مبروك وبأنتظار الطلب

----------


## المتحير

بأنتظار انين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*وأقوللكم تصبحون على خير مع هذا الطلب الجديد*


*،،:: طـلـب رقـم (  8  ) ::،،*


*****نبذة *****

*هو* *كوكب قزم** يبعد عن* *الشمس** لدرجة أّنّها لا ترى منه إلاّ كنجم نيّر، كما أنه كان أصغر كواكب* *المجموعة الشمسية** التسعة. ولكن* *الاتحاد الفلكي الدولي** قام بإعادة تعريف للمصطلح "**كوكب**" في* *24 أغسطس**2006**، واعتبر بلوتو كوكباً قزماً، ليصبح عدد كواكب المجموعة الشمسية ثمانية. له قمر شارون وحجمه يبلغ ثلثي حجم بلوتو تقريبا بالإضافة إلى قمرين صغيرين. كان الرومان يعتقدون أن الإله بلوتو هو إله العالم السفلي وهو مكافئ للفظ الروماني "Hades" و الذي يعني "غير معروف المنشأ"، و يحمل الحروف الأولى من الفلكي المعروف Percival Lowell، و في كل من اللغات الصينية و اليابانية و الكورية يعني "نجمة ملك الموت Star of the King of the Dead"، و في اللغة الفيتنامية هو اسم آخر لياما Yama أو حارس جهنم كما يعتقدون في المعتقدات الهندوسية.*

*************

*عرفتوه ؟؟ هاتولي صوره واضحه له*

----------


## المتحير

نبتون

----------


## 7mammah

> نبتون



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لا ليس نبتون المتحير*

*يلا حاول بسرعه قبل لا يروح عليك السؤال*

----------


## المتحير

اورانوس

----------


## شذى الزهراء

** 
*بلوتو*

*بلوتو وقمره شارون*

----------


## 7mammah

> *[img]http://depts.washington.edu/kexp/blog/wp-*******/uploads/2006/08/pluto2.jpg[/img]*
> 
> 
> *بلوتو*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هذه هي الإجابه الصح*

*وتسلم يمينك شذى*

*بس هاتي الصوره*

----------


## المتحير

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *وأقوللكم تصبحون على خير مع هذا الطلب الجديد* 
> 
> *،،:: طـلـب رقـم ( 8 ) ::،،* 
> 
> *****نبذة ***** 
> ...



بس كيف تكتبي ثلثي حجم بلوتو؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*برافو شذى الزهراء*  
*وهذه هي فعلا ً الصوره المطلوبه*  

*سلمت يداك ِ عزيزتي شذى  والصوره صح* 


*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك ِ نقطه*  
*وسيتم تقييمك ِ الآن*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 

*ابتسام السهم ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه*

*شذى الزهراء ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*********************************** 
*أراك ِفي صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## 7mammah

> بس كيف تكتبي ثلثي حجم بلوتو؟



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*واضح من سياق الكلام*
*انو القصد على القمر*

----------


## المتحير

بأنتظار الطلب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مسابقه حلوه مره
يعطيكم العافية جماعه

----------


## 7mammah

> مسابقه حلوه مره
> يعطيكم العافية جماعه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أنتي أكيييييد أحلى وبملايييين المرات يا معلمتي عفاف*

*يعافيكي  ربي ويسلـّـمـك ِ*


*معلمتي*

----------


## المتحير

بأنتظار الطلب

----------


## ابو طارق

*صور  مؤلمة  للفقيد الغالي* 

 :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أنين  بدها صوره  ومحتاره منها عرفانه من وين تجيبها*

*إذا فيكون تساعدوها إستعدوا بعد عشر دقايق تخبركون عنها*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

بانتظار الطلب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هيدي هي مواصفات الصوره * 

*أقرأوها منيح منيح وهاتولي  هيه*


*وهي بالمناسبة لطائر من الطيور*


*-------------- نبذه -------------*

*(**بالإنجليزية**: Penguin) ،نوع من* *الطيور** البحرية للنصف الجنوبي للكرة الأرضية، لا يستطيع الطيران لكنه سباح ماهر. ينتمي هذا الطائر لعائلة* *الجناح المحذب** (Spheniscidae) و التي تنتمي بدورها لفصيلة* *طيور ذات الفك الجديد** (Neognathae).**تعد* *الطيور الغواصة** (**بالإنجليزية**: Loon) (Gaviiformes) هي العائلة الأخت تارخيا لهذا النوع من الطيور . من السهل جدا تمييز الطائر عن باقي الطيور، لتأقلمهم المميز على ظروف صيدهم تحت الماء و المناطق الجد باردة (المتجمدة) التي يقطنونها.*

*-------------------*

*شوووو؟ عرفتوا الصوره بدها تكون لايش بالضبط* 

*يلا هاتوها*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *هيدي هي مواصفات الصوره*  
> *أقرأوها منيح منيح وهاتولي هيه* 
> 
> *وهي بالمناسبة لطائر من الطيور* 
> 
> *-------------- نبذه -------------* 
> ...



السلام عليكم

البطريق

يمكن

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*برافو أيلول وعليكي السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*وهذه هي فعلا ً الصوره المطلوبه*  

*سلمتي عزيزتي أيلول والصوره صح* 




*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك ِ نقطه*  
*وسيتم تقييمك ِ الآن*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 

*ابتسام السهم ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*********************************** 
*أراك ِفي صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## قمر دنياي

بنتظار الطلب اختي ××أنين××

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك ايلول

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

مشطورة خيتو انين

والله يبارك فيك ابلة عفاف

وعقبال ما تشاركين ويانا ونهنيش

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أيلول*

*العفو أختي أيلول*

*================*

*أنين  رجعت تبغى صوره  مو لاقيتها * 

*بعد  ست دقايق تكتبللكم  نبذه عن الصوره* 

*إستعداد لمن يود المشاركه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أعطيكم فكرة عن الصوره اللي ابغاها* 

*--------- نـبـذة ---------*

*’تسمى كذلك دوار الشمس أو تباع الشمس (**بالإنجليزية**: Sunflower) هي بذور زيتية اسمها العلمي Helianthus annuus. إستعملها* *الهنود الحمر** كدقبق للخبز والحصول علي زيتها الذي يحتوي علي الأحماض الدهنية الأساسية و معظمها دهون غير مشبعة. لهذا يفيد في تخفيض* *الكولسترول** بالدم. ويحوي فيتامين E وفولات* *ومغنيسيوم**وزنك**وحديد**وفوسفور**ونحاس**وسيلينيوم**.* 

*----------------------------* 
*هاتولي  صـوره أنا مستعجله أشوفـ الصوره*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *أعطيكم فكرة عن الصوره اللي ابغاها* 
> 
> *--------- نـبـذة ---------* 
> *’تسمى كذلك دوار الشمس أو تباع الشمس (**بالإنجليزية**: Sunflower) هي بذور زيتية اسمها العلمي Helianthus annuus. إستعملها* *الهنود الحمر** كدقبق للخبز والحصول علي زيتها الذي يحتوي علي الأحماض الدهنية الأساسية و معظمها دهون غير مشبعة. لهذا يفيد في تخفيض* *الكولسترول** بالدم. ويحوي فيتامين E وفولات* *ومغنيسيوم**وزنك**وحديد**وفوسفور**ونحاس**وسيلينيوم**.*  
> *----------------------------* 
> 
> *هاتولي صـوره أنا مستعجله أشوفـ الصوره*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إذا ما طلعت الصورة فوق

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*برافو ابتسام السهم*  
*وهذه هي فعلا ً الصوره المطلوبه*  

*يعطيك العافيه والصوره صح* 




*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك نقطه*  
*وسيتم تقييمك الآن*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 

*ابتسام السهم ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*********************************** 
*أراك في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك ابتسام

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الله يبارك فيش معلمه عفاف*

*رجعتي ورجعت ايامش وطلاتش الحلوه تهني الفايزين كعادتش* 

*منووره*

----------


## Hussain.T

طبعا كالعادة متأخر

يلا المره الجاية 

ان شاء الله نلحق

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*هناك طلب لصوره بعد عشر دقائق*

*فكونوا مستعدين* 

*وحظ موفق شبل*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*أنين نفسها في صوره ، بس عشان تجيبوها اقرأوا عن الصوره نبذة* 

*- - - - - نبذة - - - - -*  
*دولة* *عربية** تقع في* *شبه الجزيرة العربية** وتستأثر بثلاث أخماس مساحتها، ويحدها من الشمال كل من* *العراق* *والأردن** و* *الكويت**، و من الشرق* *الامارات**وقطر**والبحرين** و* *الخليج العربي**، و الجنوب كل من* *سلطنة عُمان**واليمن**.* 
*- - - - - - - -* 
*الصوره لدوله ، يعني أريد صورة لخارطتها ...* 
*يلا مين اللي راح يجبللي هي ؟*

----------


## looovely



----------


## looovely

إن شاء الله تكون الأجابه صحيحة
دائماً متأخره عن هالمسابقة ومايحالفني الحظ
فيها وأشارك,,

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*برافو looovely* 
*هذه المره لم تفوتك ِ وسبقتي الكل* 
*وهذه هي فعلا ً الصوره المطلوبه*  

*يعطيك العافيه والصوره صح* 




*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك نقطه*  
*وسيتم تقييمك لاحقا ً عندما أتمكن من إعطاء تقييمات*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1 + تقييم مستحق لها* 
*ابتسام السهم ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*********************************** 
*أراك في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## المتحير

بأنتظار الطلب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*أنين ضروووري يعني ضروووري تبغي  صوره*

*اللي مستعد يجيب الصوره إستعداد*

*خلال 6 دقائق وراقبوا الوقت لما اقول ست دقايق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
 
*صـوره تحت الطلب   والطلب مستعجل*

*أقرأوا عن هذا الشيء لتحضروا لي صوره له* 

*- - --- -  نـبـــذه - - - ---*


*عصا مستقيمة أو شيء شاخص ينصب على سطح أفقي، ويكون لها ظل يتغير بتغير مسار الشمس، وتتحدد الساعة من طول ظل العصا، الذي يكون أقصر ما يمكن عند الظهـيرة. 
وتستخدم أكثر أنواع هذه الآله شيوعا في قياس زاوية ساعة الشمس، وتعتبر كل أنواع هذه الآله الحدائق تقريبا من هذا النوع، ويسمى القضيب الذي يلقي الظل "الميل" ويركب بحيث يكون متوازيا مع محور* *الأرض** . وتظهر هذه الآله زاوية الساعة التوقيت الشمسي صحيحا على مدار العام بدون الحاجة إلى ضبطها عند تاريخ معين. وغالبا ما يرفق بهذه الآله رسم أو جدول لتحويل التوقيت الشمسي الحقيقي إلى توقيت شمسي عادي أو توقيت الساعة المعهود.* 
*تعتبر هذه الآله من أقدم الآلات العلمية المعروفة في قياس الوقت. وخلال التاريخ بأسره، كان الزمن يقاس من خلال حركة الأرض بالنسبة للشمس والنجوم. ويرجع تاريخ أول ساعة إلى عام 3500 قبل الميلاد وهي ساعة الظل وكانت عبارة عن عصا أو مسلة عمودية تلقي بظلال.*

*--------------*


*أنا بإنتظاار الصــوره*

----------


## المتحير

ساعه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *صـوره تحت الطلب والطلب مستعجل* 
> *أقرأوا عن هذا الشيء لتحضروا لي صوره له* 
> 
> *- - --- - نـبـــذه - - - ---* 
> 
> *عصا مستقيمة أو شيء شاخص ينصب على سطح أفقي، ويكون لها ظل يتغير بتغير مسار الشمس، وتتحدد الساعة من طول ظل العصا، الذي يكون أقصر ما يمكن عند الظهـيرة.* 
> ...



 
 

المزولة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*المتحير ليست  الساعه*

*حاول ان تستخدم الكلمات بالنبذة في البحث* 

* ثم ابحث عن صوره للشيء الذي تتوصل اليه*

----------


## المتحير

ابتسام السهم جاوب اخت انين

----------


## 7mammah

> المزولة



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*برافو  ابتسام السهم* 

*نعم هي المزوله  وهي الصوره المطلوبه  سلمت يمناك*  
*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك نقطه*  
*وسيتم تقييمك لاحقا ً عندما أتمكن من إعطاء تقييمات*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1 + تقييم مستحق لها* 
*ابتسام السهم ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*********************************** 
*أراك في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## المتحير

بأنتظار الطلب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*looovely* 
* ابتسام السهم*  
*تم ّ تقييمكما المتبقي لكل منكما في السؤالين السابقين*

*وبذا تكون النتيجة النهائية بالنقاط*
 
*كما يلـي* 



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*********************************** 
*أراكم في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## قمر دنياي

بنتظارك اختي انين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*طــلــب مــســتــعــجـــل* 


*هاتولي الصوره اللي يعبر عنها الشرح الآتي * 


*----- نـبـذة -----*

*هي فاكهة استوائية موطنها الأصلي أمريكا الجنوبية.*

*إلا أن زراعتها منتشرة اليوم في جميع المناطق الاستوائية تقريباً وغير الاستوائية. وهي تؤكل على صورة خضراء (على هيئة خضار) أو ناضجة (فاكهة)، والفاكهة الناضجة ذات اللون الأصفر الضارب للبرتقالي تشبه في لونها المانجو، ولها رائحة زكية مميزة. 

ولهذه الفاكهة فوائد في طرد الديدان من البطن والأمعاء. كما أن المادة اللبنية لهذه الفاكهة تستخدم في عمليات ترطيب نضج اللحم وتسريعه؛ لاحتوائها على إنزيم هاضم يسمى ببين (Papain). كما أن لها فائدة أخرى هي المساعدة على الهضم والتخلص من سوء الهضم والغازات. ولا يقتصر أهل البلاد الاستوائية على الفوائد الطبية لهذه الفاكهة بل يتعدون ذلك إلى استخدام أوراق هذا النبات في تضميد الجروح والتآمها لاحتواء الأوراق على مادة قلوية تعين على التآم الجروح على مهل.*

*------------*

*هاااا !  عرفتوها  صح*

*يلا أبغي صورتها*

*والطلب مستعجــــل*

----------


## Sweet Magic

انون  هذي اجابتي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *طــلــب مــســتــعــجـــل*  
> 
> *هاتولي الصوره اللي يعبر عنها الشرح الآتي*  
> 
> *----- نـبـذة -----* 
> *هي فاكهة استوائية موطنها الأصلي أمريكا الجنوبية.* 
> ...



 

فاكهة البابايا

----------


## 7mammah

> انون هذي اجابتي



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*تسلملي أحلى وأسرع سويت*  
*نعم هي ثمرة البابايا وهي الصوره المطلوبه سلمت يمناك* ِ 
*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك ِ نقطه*  
*تم تقييمك ِ*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1 + تقييم مستحق لها* 
*ابتسام السهم ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*********************************** 
*أراكي في صور مطلوبه أخرى*  
*=======* 
*ابتسام السهم حظ أوفر المرات الجايه*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

فاكهة البابايا

----------


## 7mammah

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_

*متأخرة حلم شاعره*

*حاولي تكوني سبـّـاقه المرات القادمه* 

*فأول إجابة فقط ’تحتسب فهذه مسابقه سرعه*

*خيرها بغيرها أختي*

*تحياتي لك*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*خلال دقيقتين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


* <<< نـبـذه عن ملامح الصـوره >>>*

* هي منطقة في* *الفضاء**, عبارة عن كتلة كبيرة في حجم صغير تسمى الحجم الحرج بالنسبة لهذه الكتلة، حيث تبدأ المادة بالانضغاط تحت تأثير جاذبيتها الخاصة ويحدث فيها أنهيار من نوع خاص هو الأنهيار بفعل* *الجاذبية** ،و ذلك ينتج عن القوة العكسية للإنفجار حيث أن هذه القوة تضغط النجم و تجعله صغيرا جدا وذا جاذبية قوية خارقة، ويزداد تركيز الكتلة أي كثافة الجسم (نتيجة تداخل جسيمات ذراته وإنعدام الفراغ البيني بين الجزيئات)، وتصبح قوّة جاذبيته قوّية إلى درجة لا يمكن لأي جسم يمر بمسافة قريبة منه أن يفلت مهما بلغت سرعته وبالتالي يزداد كمّ المادة الموجودة في هذه المنطقه وبحسب النظرية النسبية العامّة* *لـأينشتاين** فإن الجاذبية تقوّس* *الفضاء** الذي يسير الضوء فيه بشكل مستقيم بالنسبة للفراغ، وهذا يعني أن الضوء ينحرف تحت تأثير الجاذبية، أما هذه المنطقه فإنها تقوس الفضاء إلى حد يمتص* *الضوء** المار بجانبه بفعل* *الجاذبية**، وهي تبدو لمن يراقبها من الخارج كأنها منطقة من العدم إذ لا يمكن لأي إشارة أو معلومة أو موجة أو جسيم الافلات من منطقة تأثيره فتبدو بذلك سوداء.*

*>>>>>>><<<<<<<*

*يلا أبي صوره*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<<< نـبـذه عن ملامح الصـوره >>>* 
> *هي منطقة في* *الفضاء**, عبارة عن كتلة كبيرة في حجم صغير تسمى الحجم الحرج بالنسبة لهذه الكتلة، حيث تبدأ المادة بالانضغاط تحت تأثير جاذبيتها الخاصة ويحدث فيها أنهيار من نوع خاص هو الأنهيار بفعل* *الجاذبية** ،و ذلك ينتج عن القوة العكسية للإنفجار حيث أن هذه القوة تضغط النجم و تجعله صغيرا جدا وذا جاذبية قوية خارقة، ويزداد تركيز الكتلة أي كثافة الجسم (نتيجة تداخل جسيمات ذراته وإنعدام الفراغ البيني بين الجزيئات)، وتصبح قوّة جاذبيته قوّية إلى درجة لا يمكن لأي جسم يمر بمسافة قريبة منه أن يفلت مهما بلغت سرعته وبالتالي يزداد كمّ المادة الموجودة في هذه المنطقه وبحسب النظرية النسبية العامّة* *لـأينشتاين** فإن الجاذبية تقوّس* *الفضاء** الذي يسير الضوء فيه بشكل مستقيم بالنسبة للفراغ، وهذا يعني أن الضوء ينحرف تحت تأثير الجاذبية، أما هذه المنطقه فإنها تقوس الفضاء إلى حد يمتص* *الضوء** المار بجانبه بفعل* *الجاذبية**، وهي تبدو لمن يراقبها من الخارج كأنها منطقة من العدم إذ لا يمكن لأي إشارة أو معلومة أو موجة أو جسيم الافلات من منطقة تأثيره فتبدو بذلك سوداء.* 
> *>>>>>>><<<<<<<* 
> 
> *يلا أبي صوره*



 

 

*الثقب الاسود*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

الثقب الاسود

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الثقب الاسود

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*الاجابة صحيحه أيلول وكذلك لؤلؤة نجفية* 
*وسيتم تقييم أبوطارق*  
*نعم هو الثقب الأسود وهي الصوره المطلوبه سلمت يمناك*  
*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك نقطه*  
*تم تقييمك*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*********************************** 
*أراكـم في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*هذه المره أخليها سهله عليكم* 

*والقصد هذه المره التدريب على السرعه*

*يعني طلب ع السريع*

*ّّّّ ّ الـطـلـب ّ ّ*

*أريد صورة تفاحه مقسمه الى أجزاء ومو مهم الى كم جزء مقسمه*

*أنما المهم تكون التفاحه خضرااااء*

*والتقييم والنقطه لأول من ينجح بالوصول لهنا* 

*بصورة التفاحه المذكورة مواصفاتها*

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*والصوره صح ابتسام السهم* 
 
* سلمت يمناك*  
*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك نقطه* 

*هناك تعادل بينك وبين أختي قمر دنياي* 
*تم تقييمك*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 4 ) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*********************************** 
*أراكـ في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صوره وعلى عجلة مطلوبه * 

*والصوره هذه المره سهله جدا* 

*جدا ً  جدا ً*

*لكن اتيح 3 دقائق للإستعداد*



*راقبوا  وقت كتابة هذا الطلب*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*---- نبذة عن الصـوره ----*


*شعار شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه* 

*----------------------*

*مين يجبللي هي ؟.؟.؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *---- نبذة عن الصـوره ----* 
> 
> *شعار شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه*  
> *----------------------* 
> 
> *مين يجبللي هي ؟.؟.؟*

----------


## 7mammah

> 



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*برافو عليكي  شذى*  
*والصوره صح شذى* 

*سلمت يمناكِ عزيزتي* 
*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك ِ نقطه*  

*تم تقييمك ِ عزيزتي* 



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 4 ) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*********************************** 
*أراكـ في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*قبل لا اقوللكم تصبحون على خير*

*هذه صوره أخيره لليوم مطلوبه* 

*بعد ســ 6 ــت دقائق*

*عشان تستعدوا*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*الصوره المطلوبه هي لحجر من الأحجار الكريمه*


*وهذه هي نبذة عنه*


---- نبذه -----

*هو شكل من املاح البريل المعدنية ، يكتسب لونه* *الاخضر** لوجود كميات ضئيلة من* *الكروم** او* *الحديد** ، يعتبر هذا الحجر الكريم من* *الاحجار الكريمة** ، وبالمقارنة بالاوزان يعتبر الاعلى قيمة بين الاحجار الكريمة ، خاصة عندما يتخلله عروق من املاح معدنية اخرى ، ولأملاح البريل قساوة بين 8 و 10 على مقياس موه لقساوة المواد.*

*-----------------*


*يلا ابغي الصوره دحين*

*وبكره التصحيح*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين



----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

عفر ديك غلط

التصحيح

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *الصوره المطلوبه هي لحجر من الأحجار الكريمه* 
> 
> *وهذه هي نبذة عنه* 
> 
> ---- نبذه ----- 
> *هو شكل من املاح البريل المعدنية ، يكتسب لونه* *الاخضر** لوجود كميات ضئيلة من* *الكروم** او* *الحديد** ، يعتبر هذا الحجر الكريم من* *الاحجار الكريمة** ، وبالمقارنة بالاوزان يعتبر الاعلى قيمة بين الاحجار الكريمة ، خاصة عندما يتخلله عروق من املاح معدنية اخرى ، ولأملاح البريل قساوة بين 8 و 10 على مقياس موه لقساوة المواد.* 
> ...



 
الزمرد

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*شكرا ً لمشاركتكما أيلول ، لؤلؤة نجفية*

*أيلول أخفقتي بأول صوره*

*ولؤلؤة الصوره صحيحة*

*والسبق كان لأبوطارق* 
*والصوره صح*  

 يعطيكم العافيه

*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك نقطه*  


*تم تقييمك* 



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 4 ) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*********************************** 
*أراكـم  في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*أنين نفسها في صوره * 

*بعد دقيقتين تعطيكم مواصفاتها*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الصـــوره مطلوبه على عجل*


*نبذة* 

*أريد صورة حصان لونه بني وفيه بياض* 


*مين يجبللي الصوره*

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*برافو عليك ابتسام*  
*والصوره صح ابتسام* 

*سلمت يمناك* 
*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك نقطه*  


*تم تقييمك*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 5 ) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*********************************** 
*أراكـ في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## همسة ألم

مراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحب
توني أشوف المسابقه 
شكلها مره حلوه
أنتظر المطلوب 
سلام

----------


## 7mammah

> مراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحب
> توني أشوف المسابقه 
> شكلها مره حلوه
> أنتظر المطلوب 
> سلام



* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أهلين همسة*

*طيب جهزي نفسك دحين أحط طلب*

*لأنك أول مره تشاركي وأبغاكي تعيشي جو المسابقه وتتعرفي عليها*

*وتحاول تكوني سريعه*

*انتظري الطلب وكذلك الجميع ينتظروا الطلب* 

*بعد  خـمـ 5 ـ س دقايق وركزوا في وقت كتابة هذا الطلب*

*بعد خمس دقايق بالضبط*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*للتسهيل وللتدريب على السرعة* 


*الصوره اللي طالبتها منكم سهله*


*ابي " صورة* *طفلة وانتبهوا مو طفل*

*اريد طفلة بنت يعني * 

*وتكون الطفله ماسكه لعبه تلعب بها او دبدودب تلعب به "*

*يلا مين يجبللي الصوره*

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## قمر دنياي

صحيح ابتسام سبقني لاكن بحط صوره

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بالمرات الجايه إن شاء الله تكوني سـبـّـاقة قمر  محبة مسابقات السرعة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*برافو عليك ابتسام*  
*والصوره صح ابتسام* 

*سلمت يمناك* 
*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك نقطه*  


*تم تقييمك*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 6 ) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*********************************** 
*أراكـ في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*صـوره غاليه مطلوبه والطلب مستعجل * 

*خلالـ  ســ 6 ــت دقــائــق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*هذه المره  تدريب سرعة أعزائي*

*الصوره غاليه غاليه على نفوسنا كلنا*


*الصوره المطلوبه هي صـــورة*

*قــبــة الإمام الجواد عليه السلام* 

*مين يجيبها ؟.؟.؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## 7mammah

> 



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*برافو عليكي أيلول*  
*والصوره صح أيلول* 

*سلمت يمناك ِ عزيزتي* 
*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك نقطه*  


*تم تقييمك ِ* 



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 6 ) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*********************************** 
*أراكـي في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *هذه المره تدريب سرعة أعزائي* 
> *الصوره غاليه غاليه على نفوسنا كلنا* 
> 
> *الصوره المطلوبه هي صـــورة* 
> *قــبــة الإمام الجواد عليه السلام*  
> 
> *مين يجيبها ؟.؟.؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بالنسبة للتقييم فهو لكل من أيلول ولؤلؤة نجفية وابتسام السهم*

*لكن بالنسبة للنقطه تذهب لأيلول وحدها* 

*لكن الكل لكم تقييم على هذه الصور الغاليه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الطلب الأخير  لليوم* 

*بعد  خـمــ 5 ـس دقايق*

*صعب شويا  ^_**

----------


## همسه دلع

نتظرك اوخيتي انين
تحياتي.

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هذه المره الطلب اعطيكم لمحه عنه * 

*هذه الرياضه يتصافح فيها اللاعبان باليد اليسرى* 


*أريد  لقطه أي كانت لهذه الرياضه  ،، أول شيء  حاولوا تعرفوها* 

*وهي تبدا بحرف الميم*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

يمكن ملاكمة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لا مو الملاكمه*

*ليست هذه الصوره المطلوبه اخويا ابتسام*

*أول شيء حاولوا تعرفوا الإجابة عن السؤال*

*بكرة أصحح* 

*وهي مو المصارعه* 

*بس تبدأ بحرف الميم  ولها اسم ثاني ايضا ً من مقطعين*

*لكن لها اسم كلمه واحده يبدأ بالميم*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مبارزة السيوف يمكن

----------


## 7mammah

> مبارزة السيوفيمكن



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*برافو عليكي والله*

*نعم هي  ريـاضـــة الـمـبـــارزة* 

*أو سلاح الـشـيـش*

*برافو ايلولـ*

*غدا ً أعود لتصحيح النتيجة وتقييمك وإضافة نقطه* 

*تصبحون على خير*

----------


## همسه دلع

الف مبروك اختي ايلول.
وتصبحي على خير.
تحياتي..

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الله يبارك فيكم خواتي 

انين وهمسة دلع

البركة بالمراجع

صرت اقرا الطلب بصوت رفيع

وتتعالى الاصوات مصارعة... ملاكمة..

وتككن يقول مبارزة السيوف

طبعا قلت بجرب المبارزة  مدري هيك جاني احساس...

موفقين جميعا

ونوم العوافي خواتي

----------


## ابن الكرار

اللعبة واجد حلوة 

متى اتحطو السؤال؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*برافو عليكي أيلول*  
*والصوره صح أيلول* 

*سلمت يمناك ِ عزيزتي* 
*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك نقطه*  


*تم تقييمك ِ* 



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 6 ) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*********************************** 
*أراكـي في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## 7mammah

> اللعبة واجد حلوة 
> 
> متى اتحطو السؤال؟



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*الآن يتم وضع سؤال*  
*خلال ســ 6 ت دقـائـق*  
*وراقب وقت كتابة هذا الرد يعني احط الطلب الساعه 2:12* 
*موفق*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الصوره المطلوبه تجدون نبذة عنها فيما يلي


*---نبذة ----*


هو ذلك المكان الذي تخرج أو تنبعث منه المواد الصهيرية الحارة مع الأبخرة والغازات المصاحبة لها على عمق من والقشرة الأرضية ويحدث ذلك خلال فوهات أو شقوق . وتتراكم المواد المنصهرة أو تنساب حسب نوعها لتشكل أشكالا أرضية مختلفة منها التلال المخروطية أو الجبال  العالية .

----------

مين يجيب الصوره لهذا الشيء ؟

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

البركااان











تحيتي

----------


## ابن الكرار

البركان

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*برافو عليكي ..)(ونة حزن)(..* 
*والصوره صح ..)(ونة حزن)(..* 

*سلمت يمناك ِ عزيزتي* 
*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك نقطه*  


*تم تقييمك ِ* 



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 6 ) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1* 

*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*********************************** 
*أراكـي في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## همسة ألم

اوووووووووووه 
كله أجي وعلى حظي 
ينتهي التقيم
وكلة شدي ...
ماشاء الله على الاعضاء 
نشيطين 
هههههههههههه
بإنتظار الطلب المقبل 
تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صوره تحت الطلب* 

*والطلب بعد  3 دقائق وهو سهل جدا ً * 

*والغرض منه قياس السرعه لاغير* 

*ولن احتسب نقطه لهذا الطلب* 

*لكن سأحتسب تقييما لأول صورتين صحيحتين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الطلب  سهل*

*أريد صورة لأيقونة إضافة تقييم للعضو* 

*لن تضطروا لمغادرة الصفحه*

----------


## المتحير



----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*يعطيكم العافيه*

*المتحير* 

*أبو طارق* 

*والصور  صح* 


*وتم التقييم*

----------


## ابو طارق

> الوالد ابو طارق ايقونة تظهر لك غير عن اللي تظهر لي ليش؟



 
*اعتقد  لان صفحتي  صفحة  مشرف * 

*اعتقاد وليس جواب نهائي*

----------


## 7mammah

> الوالد ابو طارق ايقونة تظهر لك غير عن اللي تظهر لي ليش؟




*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لأنه يستخدم ستايل آخر للمنتدى وهناك عدة ستايلات المنتدى  يتيح لك*

* الاختيار بينها*

*انما الصوره صح*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*عندي طلب أخير لصوره لهذا اليوم* 

*وخلالـ أربــ 4 ــع دقايق أكون كتبت مواصفات الطلب*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الصوره المطلوبه تقدروا تجيبوها بعد ماتقرأوا عن مواصفاتها* 


*- - - - - -  نـبـــذه - - - - - -* 


*ثمرة تنتمي إلى عائلة الحمضيات ، بيضاوية الشكل، صفراء اللون. نبتة الليمون في العادة تكون صغيرة ،أعلى طول ممكن أن تصل إليه هو 6 أمتار تقريباً. مذاق الليون حامض .وعصير الليمون واللب شائع الإستخدام في الطبخ. بالإضافة إلى أن الليمون يستخدم لأضافة النكهة إلى بعض المشروبات مثل مشروب الليمون(الليمونادة) أو بعض المشروبات الغازية.*


*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  -*


*أكيد أكيد  أنا اقول  أكيد عرفتوها* 

*يلا هاتوا لي صـــوره*

----------


## همسة ألم

في إنتظار الطلب 
بس ها الله الله
خليها بسيطة
خخخخخخ
هداره أدري

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*كتبت الطلب بالصفحه السابقه آخر رد بالصفحه السابقه*

*وخليته بسيط  خليت أسم الشيء موجود*

*وانتظر الصوره*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

الليمون

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين



----------


## 7mammah

> الليمون



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أيلول  صح  لكن متأخره هالمره*
 
*برافو عليكي ..)(ونة حزن)(..* 
*والصوره صح ..)(ونة حزن)(..* 

*سلمت يمناك ِ عزيزتي* 
*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك نقطه*  


*تم تقييمك ِ* 



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 6 ) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*********************************** 
*أراكـي في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إذن لدينا متسابقه سريعه لا ’يستهان بها هي* *..)(ونة حزن)(..*

*أحرزت نقطتين من مشاركتين في يوم واحد*

*مره بالظهر والآن المره الثانيه*

*موفقين جميعا ً*

*تصبحون على خير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*طلب ومستعجل* 

*لا يحتاج الطلب نبذة* 
*فالطلب هو*  
*أريد صورة أو بطاقة يعني صورة معبرة عن شهر رمضان*  
*وبالإنتظار مين يجيبها*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## شذى الزهراء

وممكن هذي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*برافو عليكي شذى*

*صور رائعه* 
*والصور صح شذى* 

*سلمت يمناك ِ عزيزتي* 
*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك نقطه*  


*تم تقييمك ِ* 



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 6 ) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*********************************** 
*أراكـي في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  

*الطلبـ* 

*صـورة للبرق في السماء* 
*ليس للسؤال درجه لكن تقييم فقط* 
*والغرض منه قياس سرعة*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*عزيزتي ..)(ونة حزن)(.. الصوره صح* 
*تم التقييم عزيزتي*

*الله يعطيكي العافيه* 
*أراكي في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*صــوره مــطـــلـــوبــه* 
*والــطــلــب جــاري الإعــداد لــمــواصــفــاتــه*  
*خــلالـ ثــمــ 8 ــان دقــائــق* 
*يعني 9:30*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صوره مطلوبه والطلب مستعجل*


****** نـبـذة عن الـطـلـب ******

* هي فصيلة من فصائل البوءات وهي* *ثعبان** كبير الحجم يصل إلى 8 أمتار في الوضع الطبيعي وهناك بعض الطفرات أن وصلت إلى 11 متر.*
*وهذي* *الأفعى** موطنها الأصلي في أمريكا الجنوبية ( متطورة) و أما االغير متطورة تعيش في استراليا .*
*والفرق بينهما أن( . . . . . . ) الاسترالية تبيض أما ( . . . . . . ) الأمازون تلد.*
*وهي ثعبان غير سام و لكن تقضي على فرائسها بالضم والضغط على الجسم حتا يتفتت عظمها وتتفجر عروقها ، وباستطاعتها بلع رجل بالغ كاملا وعند وجود فريسة أخرى ترمي ما في بطنها وتلتهم الفريسة.*

*****************************

*إذن فصورتنا المطلوبه هي لأفعى لكن ليست أي أفعى .. بل نوع محدد ..*

* وإذا كنتم قرأتم  النبذة جيدا ً فستعرفون هذا النوع* 

*وستحضرون الصوره الصحيحه*

----------


## عنيده

الاناكوندا



اذا صح بحط صور ثانيه ..

----------


## 7mammah

> الاناكوندا 
> 
> 
> 
> اذا صح بحط صور ثانيه ..



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صح * 

*بإنتظار صورتك ِ الثانيه*

----------


## عنيده

__



__






__






__




_وبــــــــــــــس .._

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*برافو عليكي عنيده* 

*والصور صح عنيده* 

*سلمت يمناك ِ عزيزتي* 
*وبهذه الصور المخيفه ’تضاف لك نقطه*  


*تم تقييمك ِ* 



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 6 ) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 2 ) نقطه*

*عنيده = ( 1 )* 
*********************************** 
*أراكـي في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

lالسلام عليكم

مبروك للفائزين

يعطيك تاعتفية انونة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أيلولـ * 

*وعليكي السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*يعافيش ربي ويسلمش*

*تحياتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*طلب أخير لليوم وبريحكم*  
*الطلب ابسوي مواصفات له*  
*خـلالـ أربــ 4 ــع دقــ 4 ــائــق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*آخر طلباتي لليوم وخلاص ترتاحوا بعدها*

*أنا أعشق الطيووور*

*وفي خاطري صوره لطائر جميل* 

*بس عشان تعرفوه أقرأوا عنه  الوصف والمعلومات الآتيه*

*نـبـذة / الـوصـف*

*هو أسم لعائلة من الطيور صغيرة الحجم يوجد منها 300 نوع تعيش في* *الأمريكتين**, ومن أشهر طيور هذه المجموعة طائر النحلة  (**بالإنجليزية**: Bee Hummingbird ) الذي يعتبر أصغر طائر على وجه الأرض فيبلغ وزنه 1.8 جرام وطوله 5 سنتيمترات, بحيث أن الضفادع تأكلها لظنها أن هذه الطيور هي مجرد حشرات. وتقتاث طيور هذا النوع  على* *رحيق الأشجار** والحشرات الصغيرة. وأعدائها الطبيعيين هم الصقور والغربان.*
*وقد سميت هذه الطيور بهذه التسميه نسبة إلى الطنين التي تصدره أجنحتها التي تتحرك بمعدل يتراوح بين 60 و 70 حركة في الثانية الواحدة لدى اصغر الأنواع .*
*يعيش هذا الطائر  في النصف الغربي من* *الكرة الأرضية** وتوجد هذه الطيور حيثما وجدت الأزهار ذات* *الرحيق**. يتركز وجود معظم أنواع هذا الطائر  بين خط عرض 10 شمالي وجنوبي خط الاستواء. وتقيم معظم أنواع هذه الطيور بشكل دائم في أماكن وجودها على مدار السنة*
*يبلغ طول أطول الطيور الطنانة 21 سنتمر و يتواجد في في جبال الأنديز و أصغر انواعها هو طائر النحلة ال(...)، وموطنه* *كوبا** ويبلغ طوله 5 سم فقط .*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يمكن ذا



وذي كمان

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*برافو عليكي أيلولـ* 

*والصور صح أيلولـ* 
*نعم هو طــائــر الــطـــنـــان* 

*سلمت يمناك ِ عزيزتي* 
*وتصبحين على خير* 
*وبهذه الصور الجميلة ’تضاف لك نقطه*  


*تم تقييمك ِ* 



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 6 ) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 3) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*عنيده = ( 1 )* 
*********************************** 
*أراكـي في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مشكورة حبابة

وتصبحين على خير

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*مواصفات الطلب ،، هي صوره لفاكهة أقرأوا مواصفاتها*


*فاكهة بيضاوية الشكل. قشرة الثمرة ذات لون بني أما اللب فغالبا ما يكون* *أخضر** اللون ويحوي بذورا سوداء صغيرة. وأعلى الدول أنتاجا لها هي* *إيطاليا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الكيوي*
**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*برافو عليكي شذى* 

*والصور صح شذى* 
*نعم هي فاكهة الكيوي* 

*سلمت يمناك ِ عزيزتي* 

*وبهذه الصور  ’تضاف لك نقطه*  


*تم تقييمك ِ* 



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 6 ) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 3) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 4 ) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*عنيده = ( 1 )* 
*********************************** 
*أراكـي في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## ابن الكرار

متى الصورة المطلوبة التالية؟؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صوره وأبيها* 

*بعد خمس دقايق توصللكم مواصفاتها*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أحب الزهور  والورود بالصباح .. إذن الصوره لزهرة من الزهور*

*اقرأوا النبذة التاليه عنها لتعرفوها وتأتوني بصوره لها*


ترتفع زهرة(......)الرائعه فوق سطح الماء و هى عادة ذات لون ابيض او وردى



و هى تنمو فى البرك و الجداول و المستنقعات الموحله

و لها 15 ورقه او اكثر



و قد عرفت زهره (......) بجمالها و قدرتها المدهشه على الازدهار

** و (......) البيضاء تعيش فى المستنقعات الضحله و لها ساق جذريه طويله و اوراق ذات لون اخضر غامق و مستديرة 

تقريبا و يظهر جمالها على سطح المياه

**و زهرة (......) البيضاء بحدود 25 سم و تبقى متفتحه الى منتصف النهار



*عرفتوها ؟.؟.؟*

*هاتوا صوره*

*والتقييم والنقطه لأول  صوره توصل*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *أحب الزهور والورود بالصباح .. إذن الصوره لزهرة من الزهور* 
> *اقرأوا النبذة التاليه عنها لتعرفوها وتأتوني بصوره لها* 
> 
> ترتفع زهرة(......)الرائعه فوق سطح الماء و هى عادة ذات لون ابيض او وردى 
> 
> 
> و هى تنمو فى البرك و الجداول و المستنقعات الموحله 
> ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

** 
*جميله هذه الزهرة اليس كذلك*
*انها زهرة اللوتس*

----------


## المتحير

اللوتس

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*شذى جميلة جدا ً بالفعل والصوره كبيره ورائعه*

*تسلمي*

*والنقطه والتقييم لإبتسام السهم صاحب أول صوره*

*ابتسام تقترب من العشر نقاط والخمسة آلالاف نقطه* 

*والصور صح*  
*نعم هي زهرة اللوتس* 




*وبهذه الصور ’تضاف لك نقطه*  


*تم تقييمك ِ* 



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 7) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 3) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 4 ) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*عنيده = ( 1 )* 
*********************************** 
*أراكـي في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## المتحير

يلا انين نمبا طلب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*طلب أخير لهذه الفترة*

*والطلب سهل جدا ً* 

*حتى أنكم لن تضطروا لمغادرة هذه الصفحه*

*والطلب سيتنوع حسب كل واحد* 

*كيف ؟.؟؟*

*بعد أربع دقايق أقوللكم*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الطلب سهل قلتللكم*

*وعشان كذا فراح نعتبره للتدريب على السرعه*

*يعني بدون نقاط ، فقط هناك تقييم*


*الطلب ببساطه أنو كل واحد يحط لي صورة توقيعه*

*واسرع من يحط صورة توقيعه  يستحق التقييم*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الصورة الشخصية  

 

ما عندي صورة بالتوقيع 

 :bigsmile:

----------


## 7mammah

> الصورة الشخصية 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ما عندي صورة بالتوقيع



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*إلا عندك ووصلت* 
*هي الإبتسامه فالإبتسامة صوره* 
*سيتم تقييمك لاحقا ً*

----------


## looovely

هذي صورتي,,مع إن أخوي ابتسام رفع صورته:-)

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صوره جميله لووفلي  : (*

*سلمت يداك ِ*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صوره ومطلوبه على إستعجال*

*- - ->نبذة <- - -*

دولة عربية صغيرة قرب قارة إفريقيا في المحيط الهندي، وعاصمتها موروني. هي اتحاد ثلاث جزر مستقلة: موهيلي (فومبوني), أنجوان (موتسامودو), القمر الكبير (موروني). وجزيرة رابعة هي مايوت (ماموتزو) لا تزال تحت إدارة فرنسا وتطالب بها هذه الدوله. 

*- - -><- - -*

*ابي الصــوره*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*طبعا ً الصوره المطلوبه هي خريطة هذه الدوله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جزر القمر ..*
**
*وممكن هذي*

*تحياااااااتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*شذى*  
*تسلمي الصوره صح*
 


*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك ِ نقطه*  


*تم تقييمك ِ* 



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 7) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 3) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 5 ) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*عنيده = ( 1 )* 
*********************************** 
*أراكـي في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## اعشق ابي

بأنتظار الصورة الجديدة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*طلب مستعجل * 

*خـلالـ  سـ 6 ـت دقائق* 

*جاري إعداد مواصفات الصوره المطلوبه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صوره  مطلوبه لشخصية من الشخصيات ،*

* ربما ليست بالشخصية المحببه حسب ماقرأت عنها بشكل سريع*

*وإليكم النبذة*


*>>>>>>نـبـذه <<<<<<*

(29 يوليو1883 - 28 ابريل1945) هو ديكتاتور إيطاليا ما بين 1922و1943.كان هذا الرجل في فترة حكمه رئيس الدولة الإيطالية ورئيس وزرائها وفي بعض المراحل وزير الخارجية والداخلية. من مؤسسي الحركة الفاشية الإيطالية وزعمائها. سمي ب الدوتشه (Il Duce) أي القائد. دخل حزب العمال الوطني ولكنه خرج منه بسسب معارضة الحزب لدخول إيطاليا الحرب عمل هذا الرجل في تحرير صحيفة افانتي (الى الامام)ومن ثم اسس ما يعرف بوحدات الكفاح التي اصبحت النواه لحزبه الفاشي الذي وصل به الحكم بعد المسيره التي خاضها من ميلانوا في الشمال حتى روما في الوسط دخل الحرب العالميه الثانيه مع دول المحور اعدم مع اعوانه السبعة عشر في ميدان "دونجو" بميلانو على يد الشعب الايطالي عام 1945.

*>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<*

*إذا عرفتوه  هاتوا لي صورته عشان أعطيها للأنتربول الدولي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*بينيتو موسوليني* 
*بصرااحه شكله مخيف*
*اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله*
*ياريت طلبتي شخصيه الطف ..هههه*
*صباح الورد انون..*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*شذى*  
*تسلمي عزيزتي الصوره صح* 
*وعن جد شكله يخوف*  
*صباحك فل ّ وياسمين شذاوي* 
*وآسفه خرعتك بهذا الرجل المخيف مع الصباح اهاهههاه* 
*صوره مخيفه* 



*وبهذه الصوره المخيفه’تضاف لك ِ نقطه*  


*تم تقييمك ِ* 



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 7) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 3) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 6) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*عنيده = ( 1 )* 
*********************************** 
*أراكـي في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*- برج هو عبارة عن ناطحة سحاب توجد في شيكاغو*  
*- إكتمل بناؤه عام 1974*  
*- كان في يوم من الأيام يعتبر البرج الأطول في العالم بطول 442 مترا ً* 

*عرفتوا إسمه ؟.؟؟* 
*ابي صوره له*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *- برج هو عبارة عن ناطحة سحاب توجد في شيكاغو*  
> *- إكتمل بناؤه عام 1974*  
> *- كان في يوم من الأيام يعتبر البرج الأطول في العالم بطول 442 مترا ً* 
> 
> *عرفتوا إسمه ؟.؟؟* 
> 
> *ابي صوره له*




*برج سيرز*

**
*تحياتي لك انين*
*موفقه حبيبتي..*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*شذاوي الاسم ماله صح بس ابي صورته* 

*هذي كأنها صورة برج تايبي 101 بماليزيا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هذا هو..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*شذى*  
*تسلمي عزيزتي الصوره صح* 
 
*صوره جميله للبرج أحضرتيها* 



*وبهذه الصوره الرائعه لهذا البرج’تضاف لك ِ نقطه* 

*هناك تعادل بينج وبين ابتسام السهم بـ ِ ( 7 ) نقاط* 


*تم تقييمك ِ* 



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 7) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 3) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 7) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*عنيده = ( 1 )* 
*********************************** 
*أراكـي في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عفوااا اختي: انين*
*لان هنااك اختلاط بين الصور والاسمااء*
*ولكن بالنهايه الحمدلله احضرتهاا*
*الله يعطيج الف عاافيه*
*ولاخلا ولاعدم من الطيبين*
*وبانتظاااار صور ومساابقاتج الحلووة*
*تحيااااااااتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اذا صار لينا نصيب نحب انشارك مع الحبايب

----------


## 7mammah

> اذا صار لينا نصيب نحب انشارك مع الحبايب



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*معلمتي ... عفااااااااااااااف* 
 
*مبارك عليش الشهر الفضيل معلمه* 
*معلمتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*طلب  مستعجل*

*وجاري إعداد مواصفات الطلب* 

*خلال  خمـ 5 ـ س دقائق*

*والوقت .. انتبهوا لوقت كتابة هذا الرد*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الطلب هو صوره لمدينه*


**  تعتبر هذه المدينه عاصمه لمحافظة تاغاساكي وأكبر مدنها أيضا ً*

***  في 9 أغسطس ’ألقيت عليها القنبلة الذرّية* 

*المطلوب  منظر لهذه المدينه  ،،،، منظر بانورامي*

*وحتى لو كانت الصوره لمنظر انفجار القنبلة الذريه سأقبل بها*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *الطلب هو صوره لمدينه* 
> 
> ** تعتبر هذه المدينه عاصمه لمحافظة تاغاساكي وأكبر مدنها أيضا ً* 
> *** في 9 أغسطس ’ألقيت عليها القنبلة الذرّية*  
> *المطلوب منظر لهذه المدينه ،،،، منظر بانورامي* 
> ...



 



**


*هي مدينة   ناغاساكي   في اليابان* 

*والقيت عليها القنبلة الذرية   في 9\ اغسطس  من عام 1945*

*وذلك بعد ايام من القاء  القنبلة الاولى  على مدينة  هيروشيما* 

*ابو طارق* 

*منظر  عادي من الجو     يوجد صور كثيرة  للدمار   فضلت هذه الصورة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*ابوطارق*  
*تسلم والدي  الصوره صح* 



*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك نقطه*  


*تم تقييمك*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 7) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 4 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 3) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 6) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*عنيده = ( 1 )* 
*********************************** 
*أراكـ في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*طلب مستعجل * 

*خلال خـمـ 5 ـس دقائق*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

بانتظار الطلب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*عشان تعرفوا ايش الصوره اللي اريدها* 
*اقرأوا عنها النبذة لتاليه* 

*نبذه*  

*هذا الطائر يعيش عبر آلاف الكيلومترات وفي عدة أقطار. وتبقى بعض هذه الطيور على مدار العام، إلا أن معظمها يقضي الشتاء على بعد آلاف الكيلومترات من مناطق التكاثر. تأكل الموجود من الغذاء النباتي أوالحيواني فهي تأكل النباتات وتصطاد اللافقاريات والفقاريات الصغيرة مثل السحالي والقوارض الصغيرة.*
*وهذا الطائر او الحبرو كما يطلق عليه في دول افريقيا معرض لأنقراض بسبب كثرة الصيد عليه.*
*ويخضع هذا الطائر الآن في الأسر وذلك لحماية هذا النوع من الأنقراض،* 
*--------------------*

----------


## ابن الكرار



----------


## ابن الكرار

أتمنى تكون الاجابة صحيحة

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *عشان تعرفوا ايش الصوره اللي اريدها* 
> *اقرأوا عنها النبذة لتاليه* 
> 
> *نبذه*  
> 
> *هذا الطائر يعيش عبر آلاف الكيلومترات وفي عدة أقطار. وتبقى بعض هذه الطيور على مدار العام، إلا أن معظمها يقضي الشتاء على بعد آلاف الكيلومترات من مناطق التكاثر. تأكل الموجود من الغذاء النباتي أوالحيواني فهي تأكل النباتات وتصطاد اللافقاريات والفقاريات الصغيرة مثل السحالي والقوارض الصغيرة.*
> ...

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*ابن الكرار* 
*تسلم إيديك والصوره صح*

*نعم انته احضرت احد انواع الحبارى* 

*والتي أحضرتها هي الحبارى الهندية*

*والدي تأخرت  قليلا ً جدا ً* 
*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك نقطه*  


*تم تقييمك*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 7) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 4 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 3) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 6) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*عنيده = ( 1 )*

*ابن الكرار = ( 1 )* 
*********************************** 
*أراكـ في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## ابن الكرار

شكرا أختي أنين ماتقصرين

والمسابقة واجد حلوة مشكووورة

----------


## 7mammah

> شكرا أختي أنين ماتقصرين
> 
> والمسابقة واجد حلوة مشكووورة



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*تسلملي اخويا  ابن الكرار  ... حلوه بتفاعلكم* 

*وأتمنى رؤية مشاركاتك المرات القادمه*

*موفق  دووم*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*عندي طلب لصوره*  
*ولأني بهذا الوقت مو شايفه أحد موجود بالقسم* 
*فهذه فرصه أضع الطلب وبدون توقيت هذه المره*  
*>>>>> الـطـــلــب <<<<<* 
*طيب الطلب هو صوره لأكله رمضانيه*  
*وهي اكلة عربية تسمى عند اهل الجزيرة العربية بـ ( ......) او لقمة القاضي ويكون عجينة الدقيق هو المكون الأساس لها بالطبع* 
*إذا عرفتوها هاتوا صورتها*

----------


## عنيده



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*عنيده*  
*تسلم إيديكي عنيده والصور صح* 
 
*وبهذه الصور  ’تضاف لك ِ نقطه*  


*تم تقييمك ِ* 



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 1 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 7) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 4 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 3) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 7) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*عنيده = ( 2 )* 
*ابن الكرار = ( 1 )* 
*********************************** 
*أراكـي في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*طلب مستعجل* 

*خلالـ دقـيـ 2 ـقـتـيـن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*حتى تتضح الصوره ، إليكم عنها هذه النبذة*

*’يعرف بأنه الكائن الحي الوحيد الذي يستطيع إخراج معدته للخارج* 

*تجد مسماه في السماء ليلا ً   تراه بوضوح*

*وهو واقعا ً يسكن البحار*

*هل تحضرون لي صوره له*

----------


## المتحير



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*للأسف اخي المتحير الصوره غير صحيحه*

*أساعدك*

*يبدأ أسم هذا الكائن بحرف النون*


*وركز ... تجد اسمه في السماء*

----------


## المتحير

النسر

----------


## 7mammah

> النسر



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لا لا ... هو قلنا يسكن في البحار*

*اسمه من مقطعين* 

*(  ... ) البحر*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*خليك مركز هو يبدأ بالنون* 

*وأعطيتك اسمه من مقطعين*

*وبنفس الوقت هو على اسم شيء بالسماء*

----------


## المتحير



----------


## المتحير

نجم البحر

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*تلميح آخر*

*إسمه الأول  من ثلاث حروفـ وقلنا يبدأ بالنون*

*أضف إلى هذا الأشياء اللي قلناها من قبل*

*كلها .. بتنطبق على ايش ؟*


*يلا عااد مافيني أقربللك هو أكتر*

----------


## المتحير

جاوبت

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*المتحير* 
*تسلم إيديك  والصوره صح* 


*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك نقطه*  


*تم تقييمك*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 2 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 7) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 4 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 3) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 7) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*عنيده = ( 2 )* 
*ابن الكرار = ( 1 )* 
*********************************** 
*أراكـ في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## المتحير

بأنتظار الطلب

ومسابقة الحروف

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بعتذر منك مدري ايش سار بالمنتدى  ومالحقت اشوف اجابتك من قبل*

*و بعدين شفتها*

*بس يعني تم إحتساب النقطه وكذلك التقييم* 

*والنت بطيء كثير الآن*

*أراكم في صور مطلوبه جديده*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*طلب مستعجل* 

*خلالـ  خـمـ 5 ـس دقائق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الطلب هالمره مكشووف وواضح*

*عشان كذا بزعل  اذا ماجبتوا الصوره*

*تكفووون* 

*المهم  كوكب  زحل  له قمر   أسمه تيتان*

*وانا ابي صورته*

----------


## عنيده



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*عنيده أحضرتي  صورة الكوكب زحل* 

*بس المطلوب هو صوره لقمر هذا الكوكب واسم القمر تيتان*

*ولأنك لم تحضري صورة القمر راح اكتفي بتقييمك  بدون احتساب نقطه*

*عزيزتي عنيده تم التقييم*

----------


## عنيده

قمر تيتان ..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*عنيده* 
*تسلم إيديكي والصور صح*

*ومن حسن الحظ محد سبقك*  


*وبهذه الصور ’تضاف لك ِنقطه*  


*تم تقييمك ِ طبعا منذ قليل* 



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 2 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 7) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 4 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 3) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 7) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*عنيده = ( 3 )* 
*ابن الكرار = ( 1 )* 
*********************************** 
*أراكـي في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*طلب مستعجل* 

*الطلب لصورة لأكلة من الأكلات الرمضانية*  

*عشان تعرفوها أقرأوا عنها النبذة الآتيه* 

*>>>> نـبـذه <<<<* 

من أنواع الأكلات الشعبية
وهو عبارة عن الخبز المغموس بمرق اللحم
والخبز المستخدم في هذه الأكلة يكون (الرقاق) 
حيث يقطع خبز الرقاق إلى قطع صغيرة توضع في إناء ويصب عليها المرق ويقلب ثم يوضع فوق الخبز اللحم والخضار ويقدم للأكـل 
*>>>><<<<* 
*إذا عرفتوها هاتوا صوره*

----------


## عنيده

_الثريد :_

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*عنيده* 
*تسلم إيديكي والصور صح* 

*وبهذه الصور ’تضاف لك ِنقطه*  


*تم تقييمك ِ*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 2 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 7) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 4 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 1 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 3) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 7) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*عنيده = ( 4 )* 
*ابن الكرار = ( 1 )* 
*********************************** 
*أراكـي في صور مطلوبه أخرى*

----------


## كبرياء الوردة

لعبة رائعة 

تحياتي :

     كبرياء الوردة

----------


## 7mammah

> لعبة رائعة 
> 
> تحياتي :
> 
> كبرياء الوردة



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*شكرا ً ليكي  وأنتي أروع بمرورك ِ*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*عشان تعرفوا الصوره المطلوبه* 

*أقرأوا النبذة الآتيه*

*>>>> نـبـــذه <<<<*
*المعروف أن السمك إذا خرج من الماء لا يلبث أن يموت . 
ولكن هناك نوعا ً من السمك لا يخرج من الماء ويمكث على الأرض فقط 
بل يتسلق الأشجار أيضا ً ثم هو لا يموت بعد ذلك
 بل يرجع إلى الماء وهو أكثر صحة وأشد قوة من قبل لما يتغذى به من الحشرات
وهذا السمك العجيب الذي شذ ّ عن الأحياء المائية يوجد في جزر الملايا وأسمه العلمي  
Periophthalmus Schloresi
وتراه إذا جاء الجزر وانحدرت المياه عن الطين بقي فيه وهو يقفز لاعبا ً ثم يعمد إلى الأشجار القريبة فيتسلقها تدفعه زعانفه القوية التي هي بالنسبة له مثل الأرجل لدى الحيوانات الأرضية*
*ومتى صار فوق الشجر أخذ في إنتقاء الحشرات وإلتهامها*


*>>>><<<<*

*بعد أن قرأتم هذه المعلومه العلمية ... المطلوب صوره لهذا السمك .. صوره حقيقية طبعا ً*
*وربما سيكون الأمر صعبا ً .. لكن سأعطيكم لمحه عن كيفية الحصول على صوره له*
*إستخدموا أول كلمة فقط من إسمه العلمي وضعوها في محرك البحث للصور*

*ويلا التقييم والنقطه بإنتظار أسرع صوره توصل*

----------


## عنيده

واذا صح بحط الصور كمان ..

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *عشان تعرفوا الصوره المطلوبه*  
> *أقرأوا النبذة الآتيه* 
> *>>>> نـبـــذه <<<<*
> *المعروف أن السمك إذا خرج من الماء لا يلبث أن يموت .* 
> *ولكن هناك نوعا ً من السمك لا يخرج من الماء ويمكث على الأرض فقط* 
> *بل يتسلق الأشجار أيضا ً ثم هو لا يموت بعد ذلك*
> *بل يرجع إلى الماء وهو أكثر صحة وأشد قوة من قبل لما يتغذى به من الحشرات*
> ...

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* الاسم العلمي لنوع السمك اللي حطيته اختي عنيده هذا هو Periophthalmus barbarus*
*لا أعتقد إنها صحيحة ننتظر التصحيح من الاخت انين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وانتي ايضا أختي لؤلؤة نجفية الاسم العلمي مختلف Periophthalmus modestus
لننتظر التصحيح*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*  عيوني  هني موجوده * 


*متأثرة عيوني * 

*لعيونج اصحح*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*في الحقيقة ما أحضرتاه العزيزتان عنيده ولؤلؤة تختلف مسمياتهما* 
*وهناك أنواع من الأسماك ما ’تسمى بالأسماك الطائرة " batfish "* 
*والتي لا ينبغي اللخبطة بينها وبين السمك المطلوب*  
*ابحثوا عن سمك يعيش في المكان الذي ’ذكر في السؤال*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> * عيوني هني موجوده*  
> 
> *متأثرة عيوني*  
> 
> *لعيونج اصحح*



 

 :bigsmile:  *هلا أنونه أنا دايم موجوده بس كل المسابقات تفوتني ماألحق عليها :)*
*الا هذي علقت عليها لأني للحين قاعده ابحث*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هلا فيش عيوني*

*انا شايفه الافضل التركيز على  البحث عن سمك متسلق للأشجار  بنفس المكان المذكور انه يعيش به*

*والمصادر الأجنبية افضل من العربيه في البحث عنه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والشيء الغريب كمان ياعيوني*

*انو الاسماك التي احضرتها العزيزتان عنيده ولؤلؤة لهما نفس الشكل*

*هما نفس شكل هذا السمك الموجود عندي بالكتاب  تماما ً نفس الشكل*

*أنظري لهذه الصوره تطابقه تماما ً*




*هههه يؤيؤ  انا بدمع وانتي بتضحكي( ) ياعيوني*

*خليتيني أبتسم*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

Periophthalmodon schlosseri 

هذه هي الصورة المطلوبة

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

انين خلال البحث وجدت ان الصور التي وضعناها
 اناوعنيدة تنتمي لنفس الفصيلة 
لكن ليست النوع الذي كنت تقصديه
وهي جميعها اسماك برمائية
لها القدرة على الخروج من الماء
والبقاء على قيد الحياة

عيون لاتنام ... يعطيكِ العافية
على ملاحظتك

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*برافو  عليكي  لؤلؤة*

**

*Periophthalmus schlosseri*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*موفقة عزيزتي لؤلؤة نجفية*
*وانتي ايضا انونه يعطيك الف عافية وإذاا على الابتسامة فعيبي اني دايم اخفي مشاعري الحقيقيه واللي ضحكني شويه التعليق :)*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*ههههههاي  عيوني أنا تلقائيه جدا ً في تعبيراتي حتى انها تبدو مضحكه دايمن*

*طيب نجي للنتيجة*

*لــؤلــؤة* 
*تسلم إيديكي والصوره صح* 


*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك ِنقطه*  


*تم تقييمك ِ*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 2 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 7) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 4 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 3) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 7) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*عنيده = ( 4 )* 
*ابن الكرار = ( 1 )* 
***********************************

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبااا انونه..*
*والله اشتقت للمساااابقه كتيييييييير..*
*ماادخل اليها اللي كل شي انتهى ..*
*ان شاء الله الحق عليها في الايااام الجاايه..*
*تحيااااااااتي لكم..*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هلا فيج  شذاوي*

*وانتي اللي صرتي ما تنشافي*

*اظن انتي تدخلي متاخرة* 

*بس ماعليك حتى لو تفوتك المسابقه بالنهار* 

*وبعد  الساعه 8* 

*انا ما ادخل متاخره بس أقدر احط سؤال*

*اظن تدخلي الساعه 2  ويناسـبـج*

*خلاص بهذا الوقت احط سؤال عشان ما تنظلمي*

*وباقي لج 3 نقاط وتنهي المسابقه*

*يعني بتوقعي اليوم او بالكثير بكره تكوني انهيتيها*

*ويلا المسابقه مشتاقتلج بعد تخلصيها*

*تحياتي لج شذاوي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*الصوره المطلوبه لبرج مشهور* 

*>>>><<<<* 
يوجد هذا البرج في إحدى المدن الإيطالية ، وقد إكتسب إسمها 
وقد ’أنشأ هذا البرج أصلا ً ليكون برج أجراس . وهو بناء جميل من الرخام الأبيض ذو عقدة رفيعة تبدو من بعيد كأنها أسلاك من الفضة .
شهرة هذا البرج تعود إلى أنه يخيل للناظر إليه أنه في طريقه للسقوط . إلا أنه ما يزال قائما ً منذ 600 عام .
بدأ تشييده عام 1173 م وأنتهى بعد 174 عاما ً 
يبلغ علوه من جهة الشمال 55.20 مترا ً ومن الجنوب 54.50 مترا ً 

*>>>><<<<* 
*يلا هاتوا الصوره*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا  لبناني  وما بعرف* 

*بعرف اكل ما بعرف اسماء الاكل*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

يؤ يؤ  مابتعرف ياوالدي

طيب طيب 

انا ابغير الطلب  ارجع للطلب بعد دقيقتين راح تلاقيه طلب غير 

وراح تتعرف عليه إن شاء الله

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*أنا وضعت طلب جديد مكان القديم  يعني في الصفحة السابقه* 

*موجود الطلب الجديد*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *الصوره المطلوبه لبرج مشهور* 
> 
> *>>>><<<<* 
> يوجد هذا البرج في إحدى المدن الإيطالية ، وقد إكتسب إسمها 
> وقد ’أنشأ هذا البرج أصلا ً ليكون برج أجراس . وهو بناء جميل من الرخام الأبيض ذو عقدة رفيعة تبدو من بعيد كأنها أسلاك من الفضة .
> شهرة هذا البرج تعود إلى أنه يخيل للناظر إليه أنه في طريقه للسقوط . إلا أنه ما يزال قائما ً منذ 600 عام .
> بدأ تشييده عام 1173 م وأنتهى بعد 174 عاما ً 
> ...



برج بيزا

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *الصوره المطلوبه لبرج مشهور* 
> 
> *>>>><<<<* 
> يوجد هذا البرج في إحدى المدن الإيطالية ، وقد إكتسب إسمها 
> وقد ’أنشأ هذا البرج أصلا ً ليكون برج أجراس . وهو بناء جميل من الرخام الأبيض ذو عقدة رفيعة تبدو من بعيد كأنها أسلاك من الفضة .
> شهرة هذا البرج تعود إلى أنه يخيل للناظر إليه أنه في طريقه للسقوط . إلا أنه ما يزال قائما ً منذ 600 عام .
> ...

----------


## ابو طارق

*برافووو  لؤلؤة  نجفية* 

*سرعة صاروخية*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

يسلمو ابو طارق
هذه اول مرة النت مايعلق معي بهالمسابقة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*هناك تقييم لكل من لؤلؤة نجفية والوالد أبو طارق*

*والنقطه تذهب للؤلؤة نجفية*

*يعطيكم العافيه*

*الآن أضع النتيجة بالنقاط*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


 
*لــؤلــؤة ، الوالد أبو طارق* 
*تسلم اياديكم والصوره صح* 


*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك ِنقطه / لؤلؤة*  


*تم تقييمكما*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 2 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 7) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 4 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 3) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 7) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*عنيده = ( 4 )* 
*ابن الكرار = ( 1 )* 
***********************************

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*صوره مطلوبه*

*خلالـ 3 دقائق أجهز مواصفات الطلب*

*وهي لأكلة رمضانية*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الـصـوره المطلوبه لأكلة شعبية رمضانية* 

*>>>><<<<*

*من أنواع الأكلات الشعبية الرمضانية
 هي عبارة عن أكلة عربية لذيذة مثلثة الشكل 
وتنتشر في موائد الخليج الرمضانية وتكاد أن تكون علامة مميزة في شهر رمضان. 
وهي عبارة عن عجينة مخصوصة محشوة باللحم أو الخضار أو الجبن أو غيره وتكون إما مقلية أو بالفرن.*
*ارتبطت هذه الأكلة ارتباطا شَرْطيا بشهر رمضان. فهي تظهر بظهور الشهر الكريم وتختفي باختفائه، وبعودته تعود لتحتل مكانها في بيت الذاكرة وفي كل بيت. 
وهي أجمل وأفضل ما تقع عليه عينا الصائم في مائدة الافطار*
* وهي تتنوع وتختلف باختلاف الأذواق واختلاف مستويات المعيشة. 
فالأسر الغنية والميسورة تتنوع لديها هذه الأكلة  وتتعدد: تارة ًبالدقة «اللحم المفروم» و بالتونة، وتارة ًبالجبنة الخ.. 
أما الأسر الفقيرة فهذه الأكلة لديها أما بالبطاط او بالبصل والكراث. 
لكن ورقها هو الأهم وهو الذي يحدد شكلها وطعمها ومذاقها 
فالورق الجيد يعني أنها جيدة، لذيذة وخفيفة على المعدة وسهلة الهضم. والورق الرديء يعني العكس تماما*

*>>>><<<<*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*السبموسة..*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*والصور صح شذى ، الوالد أبو طارق ـ* 
*وسيتم التقييم للإجابتين* 
*و نقطة السؤال تذهب للعزيزة شذى*  
*وسأضع الآن النتيجة بالنقاط* 
*أراكم في صور مطلوبه أخرى إن شاء الله*  
*الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*شـــذى ، الوالد أبو طارق* 
*تسلم اياديكم والصوره صح* 


*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك ِنقطه / شذى* 


*تم تقييمكما*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 2 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 4 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 7) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 4 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 3) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 8) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*عنيده = ( 4 )* 
*ابن الكرار = ( 1 )* 
***********************************

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*طلب مستعجل لـصـــوره*

*ومواصفات الطلب*

*خلال خـمـ 5 ـس دقـائـق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
الصوره المطلوبه لشخصية مبتكرة خيالية طبعا ً 
إذا قرأتم النبذة الآتيه ستعرفوها 

*<< نـبـــذة >>*
في 18 تشرين الثاني 1928 ظهرت للمرة الأولى على شاشة إحدى دور السينما النيويوركية هذه الشخصية
وقد أحدث ظهوره على الشاشة وقعا ً حسنا ً عند المشاهدين الذين أستظرفوا شكل الفأر الكبير الأذنين والواسع الإبتسامة ، 
ونشير هنا إلى أن واضع هذه الشخصية هو الرسام " والت ديزني " الذي أصبح رمزا ً من رموز الترفيه عن الطفولة لكثرة نشاطاته في هذا المضمار 
*فعن أي شخصية نتحدث ؟ ؟ ؟* 

هذا دوركم في معرفة هذه الشخصية وإحضار صوره لها

----------


## قمر دنياي

يمكن ميكي ماوس 
يمكن ماني متأكده

----------


## قمر دنياي

وهاذي صور ثانيه

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> الصوره المطلوبه لشخصية مبتكرة خيالية طبعا ً 
> إذا قرأتم النبذة الآتيه ستعرفوها 
> 
> *<< نـبـــذة >>*
> في 18 تشرين الثاني 1928 ظهرت للمرة الأولى على شاشة إحدى دور السينما النيويوركية هذه الشخصية
> وقد أحدث ظهوره على الشاشة وقعا ً حسنا ً عند المشاهدين الذين أستظرفوا شكل الفأر الكبير الأذنين والواسع الإبتسامة ، 
> ونشير هنا إلى أن واضع هذه الشخصية هو الرسام " والت ديزني " الذي أصبح رمزا ً من رموز الترفيه عن الطفولة لكثرة نشاطاته في هذا المضمار 
> ...



 


 ميكي ماوس

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*قمر ماشاء الله قذائف من الصور*  
*تسلم اياديكي والصور صح* 


*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك ِنقطه*  


*تم تقييمكِ*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 2 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 5 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 7) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 4 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 3) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 8) نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*عنيده = ( 4 )* 
*ابن الكرار = ( 1 )* 
***********************************

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*" أكله شعبية مشهورة  في الخليج ..* 

*هي عبارة عن حبيبات صغيرة بيضاء اللون .. وعند الطبخ تتجانس الحبيبات وتصير مثل الحلوى*

*أريد صوره لها*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ساقو*
*البارحه فطورنااا*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الساقو

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*شذى*  
*تسلم اياديكي والصوره صح* 
*الأمل الوردي* 
*تسلم اياديكي الصوره صح* 
*تقييم للصورتين* 
*ولكن النقطه لعزيزتي شذى* 
*شذى تبقى لك ِ فقط نقطه لتنهي هذه المسابقه* 


*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك ِنقطه/ شذى*  


*تم تقييمكما*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 2 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 5 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 1*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 7) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 4 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 3) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 9) نقطه>> بقي نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*عنيده = ( 4 )* 
*ابن الكرار = ( 1 )* 

***********************************

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*صوره مطلوبه* 
*خلالـ أربـ 4 ـــع دقائق أجهز مواصفات الطلب* 
*وهي لأكلة شعبية رمضانية*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أكلة شعبية رمضانية* 

*>>><<<
وهي عبارة عن مدقوق لحبة القمح ( حبة القمح مع إزالة القشرة) يطبخ مع اللحم . وتؤكل ساخنة.
وبتعبير آخر  ، عند العرب  هي: القمح يهرس بالمهراس ( أي يدق ) ثم يطبخ مع اللحم
>>><<<*

*إذا عرفتوها هاتوا لي صوره*

----------


## looovely

يمكن تقصدي هذا بس على دجاج:-)

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*looovely* 
*تسلم إيديكي والصوره صح* 
 
*نعم هي الهريسه وممكن انو نعملها بالدجاج*  

*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك ِنقطه* 


*تم تقييمكِ*  



*********************************** 
*المتحير ( 2 ) نقطه*  
*قمر دنياي ( 5 ) نقاط* 
*looovely ( 2*  
*ابتسام السهم ( 7) نقطه* 
*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 4 ) نقطه* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 3 ) نقطه* 
*أيلول ( 3) نقطه* 
*شذى الزهراء ( 9) نقطه>> بقي نقطه* 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1*  
*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 2 ) نقطه* 
*عنيده = ( 4 )* 
*ابن الكرار = ( 1 )* 


***********************************

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*طلب آخر مستعجل*

*وجاري إعداد نبذة عنه*

*خـلالـ  أربــ 4 ــع دقـائـق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الصوره المطلوبه هي صـــوره لــســـاعـــه شـــهــيـــرة*


*<< نـبـــذة >>* 
*أسم الساعة يعني " بنيامين الكبير " ، وهو اسم السير بنيامين هول وزير الغابات والاحراج في انجلترا والذي تولت وزارته مشروع هذه الساعه العملاقة التي تعتبر أحد معالم لـــندن*
*وقد ’أطلق اسم ذلك الوزير على الساعة تكريما ً له وتخليدا ً لإسمه ، ولحماسه لمشروع إنشائها .*
*وقد كان السير بنيامين ضخم الجسم ، فكان ’يطلق عليه لقب  " Big Ben " وهكذا صار اسم الساعة الضخمة* 

*<<>>*

*هاتوا صوره*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
* ساعة بيج بن* 
*تحيااااتي انونه..*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*شذى*  
*تسلم اياديكي والصوره صح* 
 
 
*وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك ِنقطه/ شذى* 

*وهي نقطة الفوز التي أكملتي بها العشر نقاط* 

*اللازمة لإنهاء المسابقه*

*مبروووكــ   شـــذاوي* 

*فوز مستحق*  


*تم تقييمكِ* 

*وستضاف لك ِ ( 5000 ) نقطه*

*يعني تقييمين إضافيين*

*وهــذه هـي الـنـتـيـجـة الـنـهــائـيــة* 



***********************************

*شذى الزهراء ( 10) نقاط* 

*ابتسام السهم( 7) نقطه*
 
*المتحير ( 2 ) نقطه* 
 
*قمر دنياي ( 5 ) نقاط*


*الوالد أبو طارقـ ( 4 ) نقطه*


*عنيده = ( 4 )*


*لؤلؤة نجفية ( 3 ) نقطه*
 
*أيلول ( 3) نقطه*


*..)(ونة حزن)(.. = ( 2 ) نقطه*

 
*looovely ( 2* 
 
*SWEET MAGIC ( 1* 
 
*ابن الكرار = ( 1 )* 

***********************************

*ويلا عليكي الآن يا شـــذاوي*

*أن تضعي للأعضاء طـلـبـا ً* 

*نبدأ به جـــولـــة جـــديــده * 

*ضعيه في أي وقت يناسبك ليس شرطا ً الآن*

*وأنا سأقوم بـتـقـيـيـم من يحضر الصوره*

تحيـآآتے

----------


## looovely

* مبرووووووووووك شذاوي* 
*      تستاهل الغلااااااااا الفووووووووووز*
*          تحيااااااااااتي,,looovely*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكوووره غاليتي انين ع هييك مساابقه وعلى التقييم..*
*والله يبااارك بعمركم ان شااء الله..*
*وعقبااالج حبيبتي لوفلي..*
*دمتم بالف خير...*
*تحيااااتي ...*
*ان شاء الله شوي والسؤال موجود عندكم ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هي الطفلة ذات السنوات الخمس ,, والتي شهدت مع والدها الحسين والعترة الطاهرة* 
*تلك الملحمة العظيمة ..* *ثم تلك القسوة في التعامل معاهن كسبايا ..* 
*لا يذكر لها من أخبارها الكثير .. سوى قليل يمكن منه الاستشفاف .. عظمة تلك الطفلة رغم سنيها الخمس!* 
*أحدها ..* 
*أثناء مسير قافلة السبايا بعد أن غابت الشمس , توقفت القافلة قليلاً , وحين أرادوا اكمال المسير* 
*وجدوا الرمح الذي كان عليه رأس الإمام الحسين (عليه السلام) ثابتا في الأرض لا يتحرك ..* 
*رغم محاولات حامله أن يحركه أو ينتزعه فلم يستطع .. فاستعان بمن كان معه فلم يفلحوا .* 
*فلجأوا للإمام السجاد (عليه السلام) سائلين فأمرعمته السيدة زينب (عليها السلام) بتفقد الأطفال, وتتأكد من عدم فقدان أحدهم* *فأخذت السيدة زينب تتفقدهم واحداً واحداً فاكتشفت فقدان الطفلة (...) .* 
*فأخبرت الإمام زين العابدين علي السجاد (عليه السلام) بذلك , فأخبر الإمام السجاد (عليه السلام) الجنود أن الرأس* *لن يتحرك قبل العثور على الطفلة .. وحين بحثوا عنها ولم يجدوها ..أشار عليهم الإمام أن يبحثوا* *في الجهة التي ينظر إليها الرأس الشريف ,, وحين توجهوا وجدوا الطفلة نائمة تحت فيء نخلة بعد أن أتعبها السير المتواصل , فجاءها أحد الجنود و أيقظها برفسةٍ من رجله ثم ضربها بسوطه , وبعد أن عاد بها احتضنتها السيدة زينب (عليها السلام) ومسحت دموعها , وعند ذلك تحرك الرمح من مكانه .* 

*فمن هي , وأين قبرهاا وصورتهـ ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي السيده رقية بنت الإمام الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب ( عليهم السلام) ويوجد قبرها في سوريا*

----------


## كبرياء الوردة

الهريسة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تسلمي  شذى على السؤال*

*وتسلمي عيوني على المشاركه* 

*والصوره صح عيوني*

*" تم تعديل رابط الصوره "*

*تم ّ تقييمك ِ*

*الله يعطيكي العافيه*


*ونتيجة الجولة الجديدة* 

*+++++++++++++++++++++*

*عيون لاتنام = ( 1 )*

****************************************

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*صـوره مـطـلـوبـه والـطـلـب مـسـتـعـجـل* 
*والصوره لأكـلـة شـعـبـيـة رمـضـانـيـة* 
*<<<<< نــبــذة >>>>>*
*هي طبق أساسي على المائدة الرمضانية ،*  
*يفضل جميع الأسرة بدء تناول الطعام بهذا الطبق ،*  
*ويمكن لربة المنزل أن تقوم بإعداد طبق جديد يومياً من هذه الأكله* 
*كما أنها تعتبر الطعام المثالي لأمسيات الشتاء الباردة* 
*ومن مميزاتها لا تضيف سعرات حرارية وتؤكل عند الشعور بالجوع …* 
*وكلما تناولها المصاب بالسمنة بكميات كبيرة كلماا انخفض وزنه بسرعة* 
*ولها أشكال كثيرة حيث يمكن عملها بأصناف عديدة*  
*<<<<>>>>* 
*إذا عرفتوها هاتوا لي صوره* 
*والتقييم والنقطة لأول صوره توصل*

----------


## قمر دنياي

يمكن ثريد

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*عزيزتي قمر*

*مو الثريد*

*الثريد سبق طلبناه*

*حاولي تستخدمي بعض الكلمات الي موجوده بالنبذة * 

*بعض هذه الكلمات ممكن يساعدك ِ إذا استخدمتيها في البحث*

*ويلا حبيبتي انتظرش*

----------


## قمر دنياي

الشوربه

----------


## قمر دنياي

وهذه صور للشوربه

----------


## 7mammah

> الشوربه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*عفيه  قموووره*

*اي صح صح  الشوربة* 


*’تضاف لك ِ نقطه* 

*وتم ّ تقييمش* 


*والنتيجة لحد الآن* 

*+++++++++++++++++++++* 
*عيون لاتنام = ( 1 )*

*قموره = ( 1 )* 
**************************************** 
أراااكم في صور مطلوبه أخرى

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الصوره المطلوبه هي لنوع محدد من الديناصورات*

*وهناك أنواع كثيره من الديناصورات منها آكلة اللحوم وهذه بدورها أنواع*

*ومنها آكلة الأعشاب ... وديناصورنا المطلوب هو من الفئة الأولى __آكلة اللحوم وهو أضخمها*

*أقرأوا النبذة التاليه عنه لتحضروا صوره له أو ليهكله*  

*<<<< نـــبــــذة >>>>*

*هو* *ديناصور** ضخم من أقوى وأشرس الديناصورات الآكلة* *للحوم**, عاش منذ ما يقارب من خمسة وسبعين مليون سنة, في الغابات القريبة من* *الأنهار** وفي المناطق الساحلية الرطبة, خاصة* *المستنقعات**. وكان له فكان غاية في القوة تحيط بها عضلات بالغة الشدة, ويبلغ طول كل فك أكثر من* *متر**.*
*كما كانت له من خمسين إلى ستين سنا سميكة ومخروطية الشكل وحادة. قادرة على طحن عظام الفرائس. وكان يصل طول السن الواحدة إلى أكثر من ثلاثين* *سنتيمتر**. وكان يمكن للتيرانوصور أن يلتهم 230 كيلوجراما من اللحوم والعظام في قضمة واحدة.*
*اكتشفت جثث متحجرة لهذا الديناصور, واتضح أن جلده السميك يشبه جلد* *التمساح**. كما وجدت هياكل عظمية متحجرة لهذا الديناصور في غرب* *الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية**وكندا** وكذلك في* *منغوليا** (**آسيا**). وكان طول هذا الديناصور نحو 12 متر وارتفاعه ستة أمتار, أما ذراعاه فكانتا صغيرتين لا يزيد طول الواحدة منهما عن متر, ووصل وزنه إلى سبعة أطنان.*

*<<<< >>>>*

* ابي صورته*

----------


## المتحير



----------


## عنيده

[

----------


## المتحير

ستيجوسوروس

----------


## المتحير

وينك انييييييين؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*المتحير*


*عنيده*


*تسلم الأيادي*

*وأسمه هو التيرانوصور ويندرج تحت عائلة الـ البيرتوسوروس*

*والصورتان صحيحتان*

*سيتم التقييم والنقطه للمتحير لكن التقييم للصورتين*

*والنتيجة  كما يلي لحد الآن* 

*+++++++++++++++++++++* 
*عيون لاتنام = ( 1 )* 
*قموره = ( 1 )*

*المتحير = ( 1 )* 
****************************************

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*طلب مستعجل*

*جاري إعداد  نبذه خاصه به*
*خلال أربــ 4 ــع دقائق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الصوره المطلوبه هي لآثار من مدينة أثرية جزائرية*

*المدينة أسمها  "  تيمقاد "  والمطلوب صوره أو صور لآثار  أو معابد أو أطلال بها *

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مالقيت غير هالصورة 
صغنونة بس تمشي الحال مو

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*نوارة* 

*تسلم الأيادي*

*الصوره صح* 

*وهذه أيضا ً صور من اثارها*







وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك ِ نقطه

وسيتم ّ  تقييمك ِ 
 
*والنتيجة كما يلي لحد الآن*  
*+++++++++++++++++++++* 
*عيون لاتنام = ( 1 )* 
*قموره = ( 1 )* 
*المتحير = ( 1 )*

*نوارة = ( 1 )* 
****************************************

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*حبيبتي عيون لاتنام كانت راح تفرح لو موجوده*

*لأنها بتحب الطيور كتير*

*الـطـلـب صـــوره لـطـائـر من الطيور* 

*بس الطيور أنواع كتيرة ، عشان تعرفوه أقرأوا عنه النبذة الآتية* 


*<<<<< نــبـــــذة  >>>>>*

*هذا الطائر له القدرة على تقليد صوت الإنسان ، بفضل التكوين السميك للسانه . وهو يستطيع إخراج الكلمات والنغمات . وعندما يعيش في الغابة نجده يقلد صرخات الحيوانات الأخرى . أما صرخاته الخاصة به فهي حادة وقبيحة .*

*وهذا الطائر لا يتكلم ، أي أنه لا يستطيع التعبير بلغة منسقة . ولكن من الممكن تدريبه على تقليد صوت الإنسان ، وإن كان مدى هذا التدريب محدودا ً .*

*<<<<>>>>*

*هااا !* 

*عرفتوا الطائر اللي  أريد صوره له ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الببغاء*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*والدي العزيز*

*أبو طارق* 

*تسلم الأيادي* 
*الصوره صح*  

وبهذه الصوره ’تضاف لك نقطه 
وسيتم ّ تقييمك 


*والنتيجة كما يلي لحد الآن*  
*+++++++++++++++++++++*

*الوالد أبو طارق = ( 1 )* 
*عيون لاتنام = ( 1 )* 
*قموره = ( 1 )* 
*المتحير = ( 1 )* 
*نوارة = ( 1 )* 
****************************************

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك للبابا
ويعطيكم الله العافية

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*معلمه  عفااااف  *

----------


## همسة ألم

لا شكلي مستحيل أفوز بهذي اللعبة أبد 
عفافو  فجيتي علي واااااااااااجد
المنتدى بدونك موحش 
نور المنتدى بوجودك يالغلا

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*همسه  ليش اليأس امكن تفوزي* 

*ويلا خلالـ عشر دقايق بجهز طلب لصوره*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*كمان حقول حبيبتي عيون لاتنام كانت راح تفرح لو موجوده* 
*لأنها بتحب الزهور كتير* 
*الـطـلـب صـــوره لـزهرة من الأزهار*  
*بس الزهور أنواع كتيرة ، عشان تعرفوها أقرأوا عنها النبذة الآتية*  

*<<<<< نــبـــــذة >>>>>* 
*هي زهرة لـِ نبات عشبي يصل ارتفاعه إلى حوالي متر ونصف المتر وهو يشبه إلى حد ما نبات البابونج ولكنه يختلف عنه في المحتويات الكيميائية 
وكذلك التأثير.

الموطن الاصلي لهذا النبات المنتج لهذه الزهرة هو الصين ويزرع حالياً في أغلب بقاع الأرض، الجزء المستخدم منه الرؤوس المزهرة بعد تفتحها بالكامل يعرف باسم 
Chrysanthemum morifolium يحتوي هذا النبات على قلويدات ومن أهمها الستاكيدرون وزيت طيار ولاكتونات 
تربينية الاحادية النصفية وفلافونيدات وفيتامين ب، وهذا النوع من الأزهار معرق جيد ومطهر ومخفف لضغط الدم ومبرد ويخفف الحمى،*

* وقد بينت عدة تجارب سريرية يابانية وصينية ان هذه الزهرة في الحدائق فعالة جداً في ضغط الدم وتفريج الاعراض المرافقة مثل الصداع والدوام والارق، كما اثبتت 
التجارب ان هذا النوع من الأزهار في الحدائق يفيد في علاج الذبحة وان لها تأثيرا مضادا للاحياء الدقيقة.

وقد استخدم هذه الزهرة في الحدائق في الصين منذ آلاف السنين كعلاج وشراب منعش، ويعتبر من الادوية العشبية الجيدة لعلاج الاجهاد والطريقة ان 
يؤخذ ملء ملعقة اكل من الازهار في كوب ثم يصب عليها الماء المغلي وتقلب جيداً ثم تحلى بملعقة سكر ويفضل عليه العسل ويمكن الاستغناء عن 
التحلية في حالة مرضى السكر ويشرب هذا المشروب مرة في الصباح واخرى في المساء ويستمر عليه الشخص لمدة اربعة اسابيع.
وقال العلماء في كلية كينجز في جامعة لندن إن النبات المعروف باسمه اللاتيني "فيرنونيا أنثلمنتيكا" يبدو مفيدا في علاج مرض الصدفية، وإنه 
يحتوي على حبوب تطلق مادة كيماوية تساعد في معالجة الالتهابات الجلدية.* 
*<<<<>>>>* 
*هااا !*  
*عرفتوا الزهرة اللي أريد صوره لها ؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *كمان حقول حبيبتي عيون لاتنام كانت راح تفرح لو موجوده* 
> *لأنها بتحب الزهور كتير* 
> *الـطـلـب صـــوره لـزهرة من الأزهار*  
> *بس الزهور أنواع كتيرة ، عشان تعرفوها أقرأوا عنها النبذة الآتية*  
> 
> *<<<<< نــبـــــذة >>>>>* 
> *هي زهرة لـِ نبات عشبي يصل ارتفاعه إلى حوالي متر ونصف المتر وهو يشبه إلى حد ما نبات البابونج ولكنه يختلف عنه في المحتويات الكيميائية* 
> ...



زهرة الاقحوان

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *كمان حقول حبيبتي عيون لاتنام كانت راح تفرح لو موجوده* 
> *لأنها بتحب الزهور كتير* 
> *الـطـلـب صـــوره لـزهرة من الأزهار*  
> *بس الزهور أنواع كتيرة ، عشان تعرفوها أقرأوا عنها النبذة الآتية*  
> 
> *<<<<< نــبـــــذة >>>>>* 
> *هي زهرة لـِ نبات عشبي يصل ارتفاعه إلى حوالي متر ونصف المتر وهو يشبه إلى حد ما نبات البابونج ولكنه يختلف عنه في المحتويات الكيميائية* 
> ...




الاقحوان

----------


## looovely

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *كمان حقول حبيبتي عيون لاتنام كانت راح تفرح لو موجوده* 
> *لأنها بتحب الزهور كتير* 
> *الـطـلـب صـــوره لـزهرة من الأزهار*  
> *بس الزهور أنواع كتيرة ، عشان تعرفوها أقرأوا عنها النبذة الآتية*  
> 
> *<<<<< نــبـــــذة >>>>>* 
> *هي زهرة لـِ نبات عشبي يصل ارتفاعه إلى حوالي متر ونصف المتر وهو يشبه إلى حد ما نبات البابونج ولكنه يختلف عنه في المحتويات الكيميائية* 
> ...



 


 يمكن الأقحوان

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*نوارة* 

*شذى* 
*looovely* 

*تسلم الأيادي* 
*سيتم تقييم جميع الصور* 
*لكن وحدها نوارة تنال نقطة هذه الصورة* 
*والصور صح عزيزاتي* 


*والنتيجة كما يلي لحد الآن*  
*+++++++++++++++++++++* 
*عيون لاتنام = ( 1 )* 
*قموره = ( 1 )* 
*المتحير = ( 1 )* 
*الوالد أبو طارق = ( 1 )* 
*نوارة = (2)* 
****************************************

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هناك جائزة بنهاية الجوله متى ما أكملناها إن شاء الله لأول من يستطيع حصد عشر نقاط بالإضافة إلى الـ عشرين ألف نقطة ( 000 20 ) تقييم*

*ونحن لساتنا في بداياتها هادي الجولة طبعا ً*

*والمهم أنو انا عندي  طلب لصوره بس يبغالي أجهز النبذة*

*خـلالـ ســبــ 7 ــع دقــايــق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*الصوره المطلوبه هي لظاهرة طبيعية من ظواهر الطقس*

*وظواهر الطقس عديده ، فعشان تعرفوها اقرأوا عنها النبذة وهاتولي صوره*  


*<<<<< نــبـــــذة >>>>>* 
*هذه الظاهرة هي إحدى مظاهر قوة الخلق التي يحسب لها الإنسان ألف حساب، ولا يملك أمامها إلا الهرب والاختباء وحصد الخسائر والأرواح.*
*وهي عبارة عن عواصف هوائية دوارة حلزونة عنيفة وتتشكل من مجموعة من العواصف الرعدية* 
*و’تسمى العاصفة ( .....) عندما تزيد سرعة الرياح عن 119 كلم/ساعة*
*وتنشأ هذه الظاهرة فوق المياه الدافئة لمحيطات المناطق المدارية ( الأطلسي والهادي والهندي )التي تقع بين خطي عرض 5 و 20 شمال خط الاستواء وجنوبه خاصة في فصلي الصيف والخريف*
*و’تعرف بإسم الـ(........) الاستوائية أو المدارية أو الحلزونية ، لأن الهواء البارد ذا الضغط المرتفع يدور فيها حول مركز ساكن من الهواء الدافيء ذي الضغط المنخفض*
*وتدور ( ........) في نصف الكرة الشمالي عكس اتجاه عقارب الساعه ، وتدور في نصفها الجنوبي مع عقارب الساعة*  


*<<<<>>>>* 
** 
*هااا !*  
*عرفتوا الصوره اللي ابغاها ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *الصوره المطلوبه هي لظاهرة طبيعية من ظواهر الطقس* 
> *وظواهر الطقس عديده ، فعشان تعرفوها اقرأوا عنها النبذة وهاتولي صوره*  
> 
> 
> *<<<<< نــبـــــذة >>>>>* 
> ...

----------


## ابو طارق

********




*الاعاصير * 

*وحاليا  تجوب  امريكا والبحر الكاريبي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*برافو يا والدي* 
*تسلم الأيادي* 
 
*والصور صح والدي*

*ودايما بحب تعليقاتك واضافاتك* 

*وراح يتم ّ تقييمك و’تضاف لك نقطه على هذه الصور* 


*والنتيجة كما يلي لحد الآن*  
*+++++++++++++++++++++* 
*عيون لاتنام = ( 1 )* 
*قموره = ( 1 )* 
*المتحير = ( 1 )* 
*الوالد أبو طارق = ( 2 )* 
*نوارة = (2)* 
****************************************

*هناك جائزة لأول من يحصد العشر نقاط اللازمة لإنهاء هذه الجولة*

*بالإضافة  إلى العشرين ألف ( 000 20 ) نقطة تقييم*

****************************************

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *الصوره المطلوبه هي لظاهرة طبيعية من ظواهر الطقس*
> 
> *وظواهر الطقس عديده ، فعشان تعرفوها اقرأوا عنها النبذة وهاتولي صوره*  
> 
> ...



 
تم  التصحيح

----------


## 7mammah

> تم التصحيح



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*تسلملي دياتك الحلوووين  والدي* 

*برافو برافو    لمـّـاح كتير ونبيه كمان* 

*أجمل تحيه ليك *

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

انونة 
حبيت اسأل بس
هل فيه وقت محدد لهذي المسابقة؟
ومشكورة حبيبتي لجهودك

----------


## 7mammah

> انونة 
> حبيت اسأل بس
> هل فيه وقت محدد لهذي المسابقة؟
> ومشكورة حبيبتي لجهودك



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أعذريني نوارة إذا متأخرة بالرد * 

*أوقاتها مو محدده غالبا ً*

*والسبب أنو بالعادة ما اكون محضرة للسؤال بكير*

*لكن خلاص بخلي لها وقت محدد عشانني يعني من بكره راح اتفرغللها*

*وبكذا راح أتفرغ واحضر أسئلتها وبعدها من الأفضل تحديد أوقات لها*

*شيء حلو نخليللها وقت محدد*

*إن شاء الله بعد الإفطار اليوم أكتب أوقاتها المحدده* 

*تسلميلي على مرورك ِ نوارة*

*دمتي بود*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مع تحديد الوقت 
ان شاء الله يكون لنا نصيب في المشاركه هون كمان
 :bigsmile:

----------


## 7mammah

> مع تحديد الوقت 
> ان شاء الله يكون لنا نصيب في المشاركه هون كمان



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إن شاء الله معلمتي نحظى بتشريفك بالتواجد والمشاركة* 

*وكل التوفيق لش*

*============*


*والأوقات المحدده لهذه المسابقه* 


*الساعه  1:05  بالليل* 

*الساعه 2:10 بالليل*

*الساعه 5:05  الصباح*

*وإذا مو مناسبه خبروني*

*تحيـآآتے*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الاوقات مناسبه


ومشكوره على تحديد الوقت

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أهلين* 

*فقط تعريف بالمسابقه واللعبه لمن يبدأ معنا لأول مره*

*والمسابقه سهلة لاتحتاج لشرح فهي تشرح نفسها بنفسها*

*بإختصار ، بكل مره أنا سأطلب صوره لشيء ما ، ممكن يكون أي شيء ... ممكن يكون*

* شيء حي ّ .. شيء جماد ..أي شيء .. لكنه شيء له صفات وميزات وملامح*

*أنا راح أكتبللكم عنه  نبذه تقدروا من خلالا تتعرفوا على الشيء المطلوبه صورته*

*وهنا ملاحظة .. فالنبذة قد تتنوع من قصيرة الى طويله ومحشوة بالمعلومات .. وليس* 

*لزاما ً إضاعة الوقت بقراءة كامل النبذة*

*وانما عليكم إستخدام مهارات القراءة السريعة والمختزلة لتلتقطوا أشياء محددة هي*

* التي تفيدكم في بحثكم عن الشيء المطلوبه صورته ..فأحيانا تكون الكلمات الدلالية*

* على هذا الشيء بأول النبذة وأحيانا ً بوسطها وتارة ً أخرى بنهايتها*

*وبعد ما تعرفوا الشيء تبحثوا عن الصوره وهذا يرجع لسرعتكم ومهارتكم في استخدام* 

*الوسيلة اللي تحضروا بها الصوره ومن ثم وضعها بصفحة المسابقه*

*وبس هذا كل شيء*

*بقي الملاحظة الآتية* 

**  ’يحتسب التقييم لأول ثلاث صور صحيحة توصل*

*إنما التقييم والنقطة معا ً  فقط لأول من يأتي بالصوره*

*وبنهاية الجولة للفائز جائزة خاصة له مع 20000 نقطة تقييم*

*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أوقات جدا مناسبة 
تسلمي انونة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الحمدلله مناسبة لكم الأوقات* 

*الله يسلمكم الأمل الوردي  ونوارة وبالتوفيق لكم*

----------


## قمر دنياي

الاوقات مناسبه أنون 

تحياااااااااااتي لكِ

----------


## 7mammah

> الاوقات مناسبه أنون  
> 
> تحياااااااااااتي لكِ



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هلا وغلا قموره*

*يلا وانا بانتظااار صور حلوه منكم لطلباتي*

*وبعد دقيقتين أطلب طلب*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
* أنا بدي صوره لازم اشوفها .. بدي اياها*
*والصوره المطلوبه بينتجها لنا نبات نستخلص منه هذه المادة**
ونستخدمها كمشروب شائع وشعبي 
* 
*وطلبي أعددت له نبذة تقرأوها وتساعدكم* 

*عشان تحضروا لي الصوره*
 

*<<<<< نــبـــــذة >>>>>* 
*حكاية منذ القدم*

*قيل أن اول من اكتشفها هو راعي مسلم من اليمن . فقد لاحظ أن بعض ماشيته والتي أكلت من شجرتها ذات الثمار الحمراء أصيبت بالقلق ولم تستطع النوم لبضعة ليال ٍ متتالية .
وبعد ذلك بدأت هذه الثمرة بالتداول بين الناس فوصلت للمرة الأولى إلى أوربا في القرن السادس عشر عن طريق التجار العرب .
فبدؤوا في ايطاليا شربها عام 1645 وفي بريطانيا عام 1652 أما إلى فرنسا فقد وصلتها عن طريق التجار المصريين وذلك عام 1720 .
وهي اليوم تستخدم كتقليد من تقاليد الترحيب بالضيف الوافد .*
* وأخيرا ً ، ’يفضل طحن حبوبها قبل إستخدامها*

 
*<<<<>>>>*

 
*هااا! 

عرفتوها ؟.؟؟

مطلوب صوره لها أو لحبوبها 

والنقطة للأسبق فقط



بالإنتظـــاااار
*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> * أنا بدي صوره لازم اشوفها .. بدي اياها*
> *والصوره المطلوبه بينتجها لنا نبات نستخلص منه هذه المادة* 
> *ونستخدمها كمشروب شائع وشعبي*  
> *وطلبي أعددت له نبذة تقرأوها وتساعدكم*  
> *عشان تحضروا لي الصوره* 
> ...





القهوة أو البن

----------


## سماءك حلمي

القهوة

----------


## قمر دنياي

هم سبقوني بس بحط صوره 
القهوه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*برافو !*

*نوارة  " تسبقين البرق بقليل على ما أظن "*

*هناك حيث أنت*

*قموره* 
*تسلم أياديكن الحلوه* 


*والصور صح* 

*تم تقييمكم* 

*و النقطه  تذهب لـِ  نوارة  الأسبق* 


*والنتيجة كما يلي لحد الآن*  
*+++++++++++++++++++++* 
*عيون لاتنام = ( 1 )* 
*قموره = ( 1 )* 
*المتحير = ( 1 )* 
*الوالد أبو طارق = ( 2 )* 
*نوارة = (3)* 
**************************************** 
*هناك جائزة لأول من يحصد العشر نقاط اللازمة لإنهاء هذه الجولة* 
*بالإضافة إلى العشرين ألف ( 000 20 ) نقطة تقييم* 
****************************************

*================================*
* الـطـلـب الـقـادم  2:10 ليلا ً * 
*================================*

----------


## المتحير

انين لو تكتبي اوقات الطلبات يصير احسن

----------


## 7mammah

> انين لو تكتبي اوقات الطلبات يصير احسن



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*المتحير * 

*ارجع للردود السابقه وستجد انو انا كتبتها الاوقات اليوم من قبل وبوقت كافي وماشية عليها بالمسطرة كمان*

*وبنهاية نتيجة كل طلب اكتب وقت الطلب اللي بعده كمان وكمان* 

*راجع الردود السابقه عشان لاتفوتك الاوقات*

----------


## 7mammah

*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴* 

*轻面耷 轻阃舷 徨绣 轻阌侨掊*  

*轻忧阱 1:05 惹後磲*  
*轻忧阱 2:10 惹後磲* 
*轻忧阱 5:05 轻杖峭* 

*释碥侣*

----------


## 谳禽 轻逑

碲仨咩 轻谇蓓 
惹涫偾 轻忧阱 210

----------


## 7mammah

> 碲仨咩 轻谇蓓 
> 惹涫偾 轻忧阱 210



*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴*

*阙徙  轻徨 碲禽碓* 

*驽 卿 融 惹涫偾言 阙徙*

----------


## 7mammah

*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴*

 
 
*轻真彦 轻阖徭儒 屙 崛淝 嫒轻释享 彐 妊 驽 藻硌 滔 * 

*骓谑妊 阙徙  後谇浙 轻薯 捜漤 蓓迩*

*徇 轻萌亚 呤硌 媲嶷享 沅迩 徨 藻焉 咝徇 ..*

*婷淝 泌舷 徇 淙猩  阡 妊啼 轻阖徭* 

*褪 闱适晚焰 嫱熟 适谘萱 卺礤 媸椭焰 犴 真彦 徨*

 
*<<<<< 滠苋苘苘苄 >>>>>* 

*捗湓砹 谇 1889 蒉 蠕清 怯咪涎 替邮卿 琼葆 嫘徇 徙淝尤 呸倾 渔 湘犴 萦沩 扰鱼 .......*
*孓 迷叔 逍 轻妊 裴 拖 呷硌  砣巅 劓徨 984 尴闱  孚湎闱 抒 试眄襄 咔 泌犰 蠕橇 耷 庙 卿忧 融汜 驷咪 融 81 谇闱  捜漤 淝赝 油侨 梦鸯 蓓 漤骓嫜 涨咽 眠搜 沅 茄瘦勤  .* 
*媲犴驺 邃沁 淝赝鞘 油侨 梦鸯 授徭 阡 逍 轻妊 溶 300 尴.*

*轻妊 阏滏 沅 轻拖硐 驷星 沅 轻媲倘 蒯悄 褪 崆 碚厦 . 徇 轻蒯橇 犴 勉亚  渝崆  判 碛售艳 孓是  劓磲   褪 娩 轻阢轻 锨沏 轻阢 蓓 葳湎闱 碚徭 轻 轻滢厣 轻薯 认面 沅迩 碚韧 嵋倾  卺礤 娩 砣厦媲 沅 滔硐 .**
嫒轻侵禽 轻 轻淝晚 轻禹峭砩  掜邮萸 沅 逍 轻妊 咩唾 後醚涨 轻替砩 . 咩 籴 轻延瞧 轻崆俞唔 嫜忧漆 轻亚享 捠延 沅 嶷仙 愉媲 驽 掜邮阢 轻礞 蓓 滢 妊倾 轻梳菀礞
* 
*葳 庙 妊 泌仪祈 涫拖 .靠*
 


*<<<<>>>>* 
 
*迩乔!* 

*谘菔驽 .靠  醚硐 真彦 沅 墟捱 徨*
 
*媲滢厣 後糜绒 蒉* 
**  
*蠕寿苘芮乔茄哕苘茔*

----------


## 汜沁 轻嫜 ..~

妊 琼葆

----------


## 勉硌 轻猛忧



----------


## 鱼橇 歪沩

妊 彭葆

----------


## 7mammah

*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴* 

*妊禽 !* 
*滏茄 " 遮儒 轻沅禽渝 阙唔 "* 
*邃沁 晚 娩* 
*{ 歪 郧谘 }* 
*视徙 庙窍磉 砬 歪骓* 


*媲真 胀*  
*抒 兽眄咩* 


* 轻滢劐 市迦 彳 滏茄 轻糜绒* 
*驽咝 滠苘苕茄 蓓 轻苷苘芟茄 溶哕茚 誊苘芟茄* 


*媲涫硖 咩 磲 嵬 轻落*  
*+++++++++++++++++++++* 
*陧驿 崆输倾 = ( 1 )* 
*捭嫜 = ( 1 )* 
*轻闶晚 = ( 1 )* 
*轻媲嵯 萌 厍艳 = ( 2 )* 
*滏茄 = (4)* 
**************************************** 
*邃沁 糖埔 崦驷 沅 硗障 轻谠 滢秦 轻崆毅 崤溴橇 逍 轻替嵘* 
*惹崤智萆 裴 轻谠秧 冕 ( 000 20 ) 滢厣 兽眄* 
**************************************** 
*================================*
* 轻茇茚苋 轻苻芮香 5:05 哲溶峭芮* 
*================================*

----------


## 勉硌 轻猛忧

蓓 卿寿茄 轻真焉

----------


## 谳禽 轻逑

媲漤 闱 窍秧 犴 茄 嫣屙
韧盅 乔徇惹秧

寝驺 卿倾 峭愉 犴
嫒哐 沁汜 阙沁 切 涨 蓓 湔砣

----------


## 7mammah

> 媲漤 闱 窍秧 犴 茄 嫣屙
> 韧盅 乔徇惹秧
> 
> 寝驺 卿倾 峭愉 犴
> 嫒哐 沁汜 阙沁 切 涨 蓓 湔砣



 
*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴*

*滏 轻阪禽 阙徙 谳禽*

*扔 鞘油秧 翼 阙徙*

*媸杖晚 卺 雾  阙徙 嫒哐 卿 郧 轻徨 鞘郧堰*

*阙徙薯*

----------


## 7mammah

*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴* 
 
*轻真彦 轻阖徭儒 屙 嵬礞卿 沅 轻晚媲淝 沅 菡磲 轻油轻*

*油犴 阢崆掊 阄磔*  
*蒯 泌舷 徨 淙猩 兽衙驽 媸忧谙咩*  
*谠卿 释盅媲 犴 轻真彦* 


*<<<<< 滠苋苘苘苄 >>>>>* 
*逍 轻输礓 (惹後凵 轻配提硪砩: Komodo Dragon) 眠妊 菡磲 晚 沅 轻油轻 轻妊闱祈  眠妊 嫜  礓沔 褪 碚 裴 劓 2-3 勉是 骓陧 蒉 蓓 桃 哝沔湘 蓓 渔阖焉 孺迂 配湘漤禹 驽 菡磲 沐舷 惹崆滢亚 晚 娩迩 崆 授碓 吻烟 软剖迩 轻厝碲砩 咩 碲嗜 沅 轻晚媲淝 轻崆豌. 驽星 轻晚媲 沅 逻崆 轻嵬驺 轻卿叔且砩 驺 娩 碛守碲 娩 硖秧 彷恃鞘 拚硌 扔掩 20 唔徭 闶佯 蓓 轻忧谏 菖 庞恃鞘硖硎 蓓 枕 菅碛叔 蔬沅 蓓 轻视後 媲徂嫔. 骓邮仨 逍 轻晚媲 娩 硌 轻迷砬 卺 弱邡 300 闶选 
骓谑妊 逍 轻晚媲 沅 轻菡瞧 轻阙阎 後卿扪侵 晚 崆 碲兽 娩 硎糖嬉 谙襄 轻 5500 输礓 蜜崛迩 蓓 沅室 哝沔湘 媲崛寝 卺 桃硌 葆嫜 轻配湘漤禹
配 嶷侨 逍 轻晚媲 硗舒 冕禽 娩媲 轻软呤硌砬 媲徙魄 沅迩 忧闵 孓鞘嵘 碛饰香迩 崾众磔 菅碛叔 融皱 算 轻配拗侵 卺 轻菅碛 犴眠徨 .*
*媸徇 轻软呤硌砬 瘦岩 庙智 蓓 提襄 婷 提襄 汜砹 惹嵬亚皂 轻耷禹 滔丘 晚 娩 轻湃焉 崆 视守碲 盼恃寝迩 .*
*咩 娩 漭 轻输礓 碛守碲 娩 砟享 裴 脱孓鞘*
 


*<<<<>>>>* 
 
*迩乔!* 

*谘菔驽 .靠* 
*阖徭 真彦 徨星 轻阄徭* 
*媲滢厣 後糜绒 蒉* 
** 
*惹崤涫佘苘乔乔*

----------


## 汜沁 轻嫜 ..~

> *扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴*
> 
> 
> *轻真彦 轻阖徭儒 屙 嵬礞卿 沅 轻晚媲淝 沅 菡磲 轻油轻* 
> *油犴 阢崆掊 阄磔*  
> *蒯 泌舷 徨 淙猩 兽衙驽 媸忧谙咩*  
> *谠卿 释盅媲 犴 轻真彦* 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## 鱼橇 歪沩



----------


## 勉硌 轻猛忧



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*برافو !* 
*نوارة سريعة جدا ً جدا ً* 
*هناك حيث أنت* 
*{ حلم شاعرة }* 
*تسلم أياديكن الحلوووه* 


*والصور صح*  
*تم تقييمكم* 


*و النقطه تذهب لـِ نوارة الأسبق* 

*نوارة أنتي الآن في منتصف المسافة لإنهاء الجولة* 


*والنتيجة كما يلي لحد الآن*  
*+++++++++++++++++++++* 
*عيون لاتنام = ( 1 )* 
*قموره = ( 1 )* 
*المتحير = ( 1 )* 
*الوالد أبو طارق = ( 2 )* 
*نوارة = (5)* 
**************************************** 
*هناك جائزة لأول من يحصد العشر نقاط اللازمة لإنهاء هذه الجولة* 
*بالإضافة إلى العشرين ألف ( 000 20 ) نقطة تقييم* 
**************************************** 
*==================================*
* الـطـلـب الـقـادم 1:05 ليلا ً* 
*==================================*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*طلبي هذه المره هو صوره لكنها مو أي صوره ... صوره عزيزة على قلوبنا جميعا ً  .. على قلب كل من يدين بالولاء لمحمد وآل بيته الأطهار صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم*

*
 الصوره قبة لمرقد .. قبة كانت تعتبر أكبر القباب في العالم بأسره وتاريخها طويل وحافل ...  نعم كانت فقد تم ّ الإعتداء عليها وأمتدت إليها أيادي الأثم والعدوان في تفجير هائل دمرها بتاريخ 22/02/2006م في يوم الأربعاء الأسود
* 
*النبذة الآتيه تلقي بعض الضوء على هذه القبة الشهيرة جدا ً* 

*لكن لاتستعجلوا أقرأوا الطلب بآخر النبذة* 


*<<<<< نــبـــــذة >>>>>* 
 
*تعتبر هذه القبـّـة أكبر وأضخم قبة ذهبية ’بنيت على مسجد أو جامع في العالم ’استعمل  في بنائها 72000 ألف طابوقة ذهبية  ويبلغ ارتفاعها نحو 20 مترا ومحيطها 68 مترا وبذلك فهي واحدة من اكبر القباب في العالم الاسلامي. ويبلغ ارتفاع كل من مئذنتي المقامين 36 مترا. 
وهذه القبة الشريفة في سامراء كانت أماناً لأهل سامراء سنة ً وشيعة وأمانا لأهل العراق حتى أنها عندما هدمت جرت الدماء*
* أمتدت إليها أيادي الأثم والعدوان في تفجير هائل دمرها  يوم الأربعاء 23 من محرم الحرام 1427هـ - 22 فبراير 2006م*
 
*<<<<>>>>* 

*أنا ما عندي قوة قلب أشوف القبة مهدمة*  
 
*مطلوب صوره لهذه القبة قبل التفجير*

*والنقطة للأسبق فقط* 

*بالإنتظـــاااار*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس



----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

وهذي الصورة للمرقد قبل التفجير

وهذي صورة ثانية

----------


## عنيده



----------


## 7mammah

> 



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*إستعجلتي أختي  حلم*

*ماطلبت منظر للقبة وهي متفجرة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*برافو !* 
*نوارة سريعة*  
*عنيدة* 
*{ حلم شاعرة } سأقيمك ِ تشجيعا ً لك ِ عزيزتي* 
*تسلم أياديكن*  


*والصور صح*  
*تم تقييمكم* 


*و النقطه تذهب لـِ نوارة الأسبق* 

*نوارة أنتي الآن في منتصف المسافة لإنهاء الجولة* 


*والنتيجة كما يلي لحد الآن*  
*+++++++++++++++++++++* 
*عيون لاتنام = ( 1 )* 
*قموره = ( 1 )* 
*المتحير = ( 1 )* 
*الوالد أبو طارق = ( 2 )* 
*نوارة = (6)* 
**************************************** 
*هناك جائزة لأول من يحصد العشر نقاط اللازمة لإنهاء*  
*هذه الجولة* *بالإضافة إلى العشرين ألف ( 000 20 ) نقطة تقييم* 
**************************************** 
*==================================*
* الـطـلـب الـقـادم 2:10* 
*==================================*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*برافو عزيزتي حلم * 


*نعم هذه هي الصوره المطلوبه تسلم ايديكي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تم ّ تعديل وقت الطلب القادم .. كان هناك خطأ* 

*والوقت الصحيح هو * 


*2:10  أي بعد أقل من 45 دقيقة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



*بدون إطالة أعزائي ، طلبي سويت له نبذة أوصفللكم هو ...أقرأوا النبذة*

*والطلب مستعجل*


 


*<<<<< نــبـــــذة >>>>>* 

*يربض بالقرب من أهرام الجيزة الشهيرة طوله 55 م  وعرضه 30 م وهو منحوت من الصخر ، رأسه رأس إنسان وجسمه جسم أسد*
*وعرض وجهه أربعة أمتار وأرتفاع الأنف 1,33 م وعرضه 1,5 وعرض الفم 2,5 م وهو ينظر ناحية الشرق ، وقد بناه الملك خفرع منذ 4700 سنة ق . م .*

*فمالذي نتحدث عنه ؟؟؟*
 

*<<<<>>>>* 
 
*هااا!* 

*عرفتوه ؟.؟؟ أريد صوره  له*


*والنقطة للأسبق فقط* 
**  
*بنتظـــااااركــــم*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس



----------


## الأمل الوردي

صوره ابو الهول

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*برافو !*

*{ حلم شاعرة } أنتي الأسبق هذه المره*

*الأمل الوردي* 

*تسلم أياديكن*  


*والصور صح*  
*تم تقييمكم* 


*و النقطه تذهب لـِ { حلم شاعرة } الأسبق* 

 

*نوارة  و* *عنيدة  ؟  ؟  ؟ ! ! !* 

*والنتيجة كما يلي لحد الآن*  
*+++++++++++++++++++++*

*نوارة = (6)*

*الوالد أبو طارق = ( 2 )*

*عيون لاتنام = ( 1 )* 
*قموره = ( 1 )* 
*المتحير = ( 1 )* 
*{ حلم شاعرة } = ( 1 )* 
**************************************** 
*هناك جائزة لأول من يحصد العشر نقاط اللازمة لإنهاء*  
*هذه الجولة* *بالإضافة إلى العشرين ألف ( 000 20 ) نقطة تقييم* 
**************************************** 
*==================================*
* الـطـلـب الـقـادم 5:05 صباحا ً* 
*==================================*

----------


## قمر دنياي

وهذه صور

----------


## 捭 箱砬

滗寿 轻蒯 

鬃娩苘苘苘苘苘苘茼苘苘苘苘苘苘茕鬃

----------


## 7mammah

*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴*

 

*轻真彦 轻阖徭儒 徜惹 驽 沅 轻* 
*蒯 泌舷 徨 淙猩 兽衙驽 媸忧谙咩*  
*谠卿 释盅媲 犴 轻真彦* 


*<<<<< 滠苋苘苘苄 >>>>>* 
==============
*磉窍 磔孓 轻驼 闱 碛守碲 逍 轻淙鞘 沅 轻沃亚媲 娩 磔卺 咣星 嫦媲  葺 阄梳 柔窍 轻谇徙  孑 阄梳 孟媲 轻是秧  溲 娩 ( ..... ) 硗梳 氵卿 蔬窍 释酉 卺礤 轻蜜许 轻梦鸯 .**
驷尴 柔 沅 清抒倾 轻菅勤渖 儒 娩邈 羞焰 咚硌  蓓闱 吾萱 沅 呤侨鞘 卺 面亚 轻妊享  嫣涎卿 轻阙侨  嫘哐 秘惹腻 咚硌  沅 轻嬲萸 轻薯 湔玩 蓓迩 惹崤谑闱 卺 ( ..... ) 咩涎  後孺  驺坌  驺藻   孢卿媲 碇阪溴 卺 阆吾 掏 轻粟惹 徙溱 沅 轻窝嫣 驺 哚闵 " 阙认 " 轻薯 咔 轻菅勤渖 碡徂驿迩 卺 逍 轻淙噬 捗涡 哚闵 ( ..... ) 轻薯 溆授汜迩 轻礞 .

孑 柔窍 轻蜜秧  咔涫 彳 ( ..... ) 漭 轻氵卿 蒉 释纤 秘惹腻 阡 ( ..... ) 冗搜  骀蛰驽 蓓 咚硌 沅 轻颓崆 .

孓 盟仁 轻厝 轻拖硭 胀 闱 绣 裴礤 尴倾 轻秘惹  柔 婷呤暂 蓓 沅禽 嫖媲 滔硐 骀怯谏 轻湄寝 徙 硗舷迩 轻秘惹 轻尴闱 .
* 
*蒉 锰鸯 轻韧撬 轻焰禹 . 舒唔 涎怯鞘 媲于 卺 闱粕 嫖阌礓 珍萸  沅 轻淙鞘鞘 轻耷梳 後萄撬磴  菔软 徨 娩 ( ..... ) 彐 蓓 戕香 梳 轻淙鞘鞘  柔 婷呦 娩 徨 爿阪崆  媲滞  蓓 奘 萄撬磴 轻薯萱 婷巳适 侍讶 梦鸯 娩 轻萌窝 轻闶涨谙 沅 轻 ( ... ) 耷涎 卺 奘 轻冗薯秧 轻智焉 嫖钦 蓓 轻萄嫱 轻汜嫠 婷巳适 侍讶 梦鸯 娩 胖禽 谡硌  轻 ( ... ) 裴 轻闱仙 轻耷梳 後泌郧 轻剌磲砩 侍卺迩 棉骒 爿阪崆  .*

*媲嵬揄奚 娩 哚 闱 捫哐 胀硗 柔 婷掎 沅 轻娃磙  葺 轻 ( ... ) 萱瞧 谙硐 滔   侍卺 磔孓 轻瘦峭 蓓 揄闶 轻坌瞧砩  葺礤 沅 轻咔嵊礞 戕锨 硪硐 谠秧 众萸  阢 蓓 轻瘦峭  驺 轻萱虞嫜 众 闱 蓓  驺 轻拖硐 媲彷硎倾礓 (  ) 酸撬 弥谇 闱 蓓 .*

*骓谑妊 轻 ( ... ) 沅 淙鞘鞘 轻菡磲 轻移绒砩  媾 磐舒橇 卺 毋瞧 轻 " 面哂硐且  享怯是 " 彐 轻许 磴渫 吻枕 轻畔亚  咩 硖卺 爿硐  蓓 颓崆 试阙 轻呷  媲崤邮愚橇  媸嫜 轻忧揄 媲涫萸 轻蓉  嫒谥 勉亚 轻掎  媲湔惹惹 轻啼  驷咪 逍 轻毋瞧 手阃 媸梳窃 仁盟硌 轻脱茄  驷星 硖 输擎 轻 ( ... ) 漤魄  後庞瘦窍 沅迩 . 媾星 咔 崆认 沅 厝五 蓓倘 娩 磉驿 卺 淝 迩掀 嫖蓓萆 .*

*孓 巳 娩 嵛崆丈 轻 ( ... ) 轻厍姨 爿阪崆  耷梳  後萄撬磴 轻薯 视舒劁 轻葶 媲崦阙橇  咩 瘦硐 轻阏侨礓 嚷萸 轻掎 轻孚瞧砩 ( 武寝 轻障 ) 嫒收崛 轻匝琼礓*
*嫒闱 娩 轻 ( ... ) 崆 硗舒 卺 轻湓橇 萑陪咔 轻阏侨礓 惹嵊哐 输擎徨 湘 阃墟  柔 媲崤邮萸仙 沅 闱仙 " 轻哚孢驿礓 " 轻沔替仙 蓓 卺 释享 溆壬 轻舆 蓓 轻香 .*

*驷卺 轻炮兽窍 轻在软 轻忧葡 茹淝葳 轻 ( ... ) 彐 眠搜 轻炮兽窍鞘 轻在软 胀  蒉 炮是 轻咚硌驿 卺 畔吻 轻 ( ... ) 蓓 眠搜 嫣惹叔  嫖钦 阙 轻萱 轻阆阌  驽星 收演 俞磴  菖 嫣壬 隳彷 沅 轻 ( ... ) 媲嵛纫 媲彷驷 媲崛湎嫜 崦垆 冗隧 沅 嫣壬 隳彷 沅 谜淝 轻嵬驺 媲嵩玩  柔 婷葜 沅迩 崦溴 崆 饰彷 蓓 轻逃 沅 轻鱼驺 闱饰彷 轻沔窍 轻襄漤 .*

*徇 轻淝 勤是湘 娩 礓菅媲 沅 输擎 轻 ( ... )  面 娩 磙收湘 蓓 输擎徨 漤魄   滟亚  後亚仆 轻哐礤 轻薯 砣谒迩 阙 娩萸 逻徨  .* 

*驷琼咔 掜羞 轻 ( ... ) 褪 硎惹涎 裴 轻绣 怯 坌橇 挛 彐 轻随  蒉 茄嗜 轻撬淝 蓓 轻眯迩  妊惹 媲拖  尴 磉驿 尤儒 窃恃沁邈 蓓 融 轻握瞧 媲徙硪鞘  孚犰 轻梦  轻萸葡 轻呷硌  媲嵫瞧蜕 轻漭切 !*

 
*<<<<>>>>* 
 
*迩乔!* 

*谘菔驽 .靠*

*阖徭 真彦 徨星 轻淙鞘 轻谫磴 轻萸葡* 
*媲滢厣 後糜绒 蒉* 
** 
*惹崤涫佘苘乔乔*

----------


## 汜沁 轻嫜 ..~



----------


## 捭 箱砬

娩 郧 轻徨 胀

----------


## 勉硌 轻猛忧



----------


## 捭 箱砬

驽绣 真 後日

----------


## 7mammah

*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴* 

*妊禽 !* 
*滏茄  授嫦礓 後尤 蓓 轻盘侨 逍 轻阊* 
*捭嫜*

*{ 歪 郧谘 }*
 

*视徙 庙窍磉 轻歪驽* 


*媲真 胀*  
*抒 兽眄咩* 


* 轻滢劐 市迦 彳 滠苘苘媲焉 轻糜绒* 



*滏茄 兽恃软 沅 配迩 轻替嵘* 

*媲涫硖 咩 磲 嵬 轻落*  
*+++++++++++++++++++++* 
*滏茄 = (7)* 
*轻媲嵯 萌 厍艳 = ( 2 )* 
*陧驿 崆输倾 = ( 1 )* 
*捭嫜 = ( 1 )* 
*轻闶晚 = ( 1 )* 
*{ 歪 郧谘 } = ( 1 )* 
********************************************** 
*邃沁 糖埔 崦驷 沅 硗障 轻谠 滢秦 轻崆毅 崤溴橇*  
*逍 轻替嵘* *惹崤智萆 裴 轻谠秧 冕 ( 000 20 ) 滢厣 兽眄* 
********************************************** 
*==================================*
* 轻茇茚苋 轻苻芮香 1:05 犴崆 * 
*==================================*

----------


## 7mammah

> 驽绣 真 後日



 
*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴* 

*邋邋邋 歪骀驽 谔仁漤* 

*挛 真彦*

*日 嫒砣视 邋邋* 
*视徙 砬歪嫔* 
*香抒 忧徙礓*

----------


## 捭 箱砬

娩礓 

兽障 挛 真彦 靠

谇漆 轻日 邋邋邋邋

崆 沔偾逖 阡享

----------


## 谳禽 轻逑

阌侨掊 沁搜 沅 亚期
媸淝萦 歪 蓓迩 
媸赃 阆硌 迩嵴萃 
媲徂瞧沐 卺 屙 阌侨掊 亚期

----------


## 轻滏 轻轻屙

遽

----------


## 7mammah

> 娩礓 
> 
> 兽障 挛 真彦 靠
> 
> 谇漆 轻日 邋邋邋邋
> 
> 崆 沔偾逖 阡享



*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴*

*琼驽 卿 咔 拚享 卺 轻真彦 轻梦硌* 

*媲後 屙 迩享 轻真彦 勤倘输*

**

*视徙 捭嫜*

----------


## 7mammah

> 阌侨掊 沁搜 沅 亚期
> 媸淝萦 歪 蓓迩 
> 媸赃 阆硌 迩嵴萃 
> 媲徂瞧沐 卺 屙 阌侨掊 亚期



 
*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴*

*阍哝彦 阙徙 谳禽* 

*  琼咻礓 嫣嫦 媲後 阙徙* 

*阙徙薯*

----------


## 7mammah

> 遽



 
*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴*


*遽 软*

----------


## 7mammah

撒愈泠 轻徨 轻养笸泱漩 轻养笸鲰鲢 
轻峪筢倾 隗狍眈唏泮 骟洋旺泱神 轻徨 骟润洋唧鞘皴 
轻榆苘苘苘崆 卺磉 砬 俏 延驷 轻徨 驺邮嫦 友
砬 斟洋 禹霄 驷霄 孪泱 砬益腆 禹鱿肾 溆橇 轻谇徙礓..
砬 媲嵯 芋硐箜 匀侨 缅 轻啼伞 砬 陪倾 轻闷闵..
蓓 淹侨唧 梳释沲 轻葜瞧 蛰丘 砦香 晕阵..
媸褪 亚砬蔬 适仪豌 轻揄沲 崾笤氧蒹 惹崆涫忧 裴 啼侨..
嫱驷 叔萱 轻烟驷甚⊙翘砩 娩 输菸 蓓迩 融智 沅 焰瓦..
崾哝潴 蓓 酉洋 轻咩轻 判 蔬驿 嬲蒹..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ليس من باب استباق الاحداث ، وليس من باب العلم بالشيء فالعلم عند الله* 

*ولكن من باب الاحتمالات ...*

*إذا تمكنت " نوارة " من إنهاء الجوله اليوم في حال اجابت وسبقت في الثلاث طلبات القادمه* 

*وهو احتمال قوي ... في حال ذلك  فجائزتها بطاقة شحن ( 100 ريال ) + عشرين الف نقطة تقييم*

*وعليها اختيار نوع البطاقه سوا او موبايلي* 

*وإذا لم تستطع إنهائها اليوم ولا غدا ً لنا عودة لإكمالها بعد رمضان*

*والفائز ينال الجائزة المذكوره وعليه تحديد المطلوب*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*تهدمت والله أركان الهدى ، وانطمست والله نجوم السماء وأعلام التقى ، وانفصمت والله العروة الوثقى*

*فالليلة تصادف ذكرى أليمة نعيشها كل عام مثل هذه الأيام من شهر رمضان المبارك*
 

*<<<<< نــبـــــذة >>>>>* 

*كانت آخر موقعة خاضها الإمام  عليه السلام هي موقعة النهروان ، حيث خاض بها قتالا ضد المجموعة التي فرضت التحكيم عليه في صفين ، ولكنها ندمت بعد عدة أيام ، فنكثت عهدها وخرجت من بيعة الإمام ،* 
*وقد عرفوا فيما بعد باسم " الخوارج " أو " المارقين " ، وقد انتصر عليهم الإمام عليه السلام ، وكان يتهيأ لاستئناف قتال المتمردين في الشام بعد أن فشل التحكيم عند اللقاء بين الحكمين ، بيد أن الإمام عليه السلام استشهد على يد أحد أفراد*
*الخوارج وهو " عبد الرحمن بن ملجم " عندما طعن الإمام بسيف وهو في سجوده ، عند صلاة الفجر في مسجد الكوفة صبيحة اليوم التاسع عشر من رمضان سنة أربعين للهجرة بعد خمسة أعوام من الحكم .* 

*وقد بقي الإمام عليه السلام يعاني من علته ثلاثة أيام ، عهد خلالها بالإمامة إلى ولده الحسن السبط عليه السلام ليمارس بعده مسؤولياته في قيادة الأمة .* 
 




*<<<<>>>>* 


*الصوره المطلوبه هي ضريح إمامنا الذي نعيش هذه الأيام*

*ذكرى إستشهاده الأليمة* 

*والنقطة للأسبق فقط* 
 
*بالإنتظـــاااار*

----------


## عنيده



----------


## عنيده

*الامام علي عليه السلام ..* 


*ماجوره خيتو انين ..*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

1:05 انقطع النت 
فاضطريت اسوي ريستارت لجهاز 
عموما هذي الصورة المطلوبة 
والف مبروك لعنيدة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*برافو !* 
*عنيده " لك ِ من اسمك ِ نصيب فقد عاندتي "* 

* نوارة*  

*تسلم ايديكم* 


*والصور صح*  
*تم تقييمكماِ* 


*و النقطه تذهب لـِ عنيده الأسبق* 
*عنيده تضيفين أول نقطة لك ِ في هذه الجوله* 





*والنتيجة كما يلي لحد الآن*  
*+++++++++++++++++++++* 
*نوارة = (7)* 
*الوالد أبو طارق = ( 2 )* 
*عيون لاتنام = ( 1 )* 
*قموره = ( 1 )* 
*المتحير = ( 1 )* 
*{ حلم شاعرة } = ( 1 )* 
*عنيده = ( 1 )* 
********************************************** 
*هناك جائزة لأول من يحصد العشر نقاط اللازمة لإنهاء*  
*هذه الجولة* *بالإضافة إلى العشرين ألف ( 000 20 ) نقطة تقييم* 
********************************************** 
*==================================*
* الـطـلـب القادم 2:10 ليلا ً* 
*==================================*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*الطلب هو صوره لجبل من الجبال* 
*
والجبال كتيره وحتى المشهور منها كتير كمان ،* 

*بس عشان تعرفوا أي الجبال هو بالتحديد اقرأوا النبذة الآتية* 
*والطلب مستعجل*
 
 



*<<<<< نــبـــــذة >>>>>* 


*جبل ( ... .... ) جبل في الجهة الشرقية للمسجد الحرام. ويبلغ ارتفاعه (420) متراًتقريباً. وقيل: إنما سمي بذلك لأن رجلاً يقال له: أبو قبيس، أول من قام بالبناء عليه. ويعرف هذا الجبل بأنه أول جبل وضع على الارض، ’روي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم انه قال : (أول بقعة وضعت من الأرض موضع البيت ثم مدت منه الأرض وإن أول جبل وضعه الله تعالى على وجه الأرض ( ... .... ) ثم مدت منه الجبال*
*وكان جبل ابي قبيس يسمى في الجاهلية الأمين لأن الركن الاسود كان فيه مستودعاً عام الطوفان فلما بنى إبراهيم الخليل البيت نادى أبو قبيس أن الركن مني بموضع كذا وكذا وقيل اتى به جبريل عليه السلام من الجبل وسلمه إلى إبراهيم عليه السلام*
*وسمي بـ ( ... .... ) لأن الحجر الاسود أقتبس منه ، ويمتاز جبل ( .... ) عن بقية الجبال بما يلي*
**اول جبل وضع على وجه الآرض*
**أن الله استودعه الحجر الاسود زمن طوفان نوح عليه السلام*
**أنه يشرف على الكعبة المعظمة، بل إن الربوة التي بنيت عليها الكعبة تتصل بأصل هذا الجبل*
**أن اصل الصفا الذي يُـبدأ السعي منه يقع في أسفل هذا الجبل في مقابلة ركن الحجر الاسود*
**أن انشقاق القمر حصل عليه وذلك معجزة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*
 
*<<<<>>>>* 

*هااا!*  
*عرفتوه ؟.؟؟ أريد صوره له*


*والنقطة للأسبق فقط* 
**  
*بنتظـــااااركــــم*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

جبل ابو قبيس

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *الطلب هو صوره لجبل من الجبال*  
> *والجبال كتيره وحتى المشهور منها كتير كمان ،*  
> *بس عشان تعرفوا أي الجبال هو بالتحديد اقرأوا النبذة الآتية* 
> ...



 


 
*جبل  ابو قيس*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*برافو !* 

*نوارة  عودة قوية* 

*الوالد ابو طارق* 

*{ حلم شاعرة }*  

*تسلم الأيادي* 


*والصور صح*  
*تم تقييمكم* 


*و النقطه تذهب لـِ نوارة الأسبق* 
 
*نوارة أنتي على وشك إنهاء جولتنا هذه* 





*والنتيجة كما يلي لحد الآن*  
*+++++++++++++++++++++* 
*نوارة = (8)* 
*الوالد أبو طارق = ( 2 )* 
*عيون لاتنام = ( 1 )* 
*قموره = ( 1 )* 
*المتحير = ( 1 )* 
*{ حلم شاعرة } = ( 1 )* 
*عنيده = ( 1 )* 
********************************************** 
*هناك جائزة لأول من يحصد العشر نقاط اللازمة لإنهاء*  
*هذه الجولة* *بالإضافة إلى العشرين ألف ( 000 20 ) نقطة تقييم* 
********************************************** 
*==================================*
* الـطـلـب القادم 5:05 صباحا ً* 
*==================================*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*الطلب صوره لغذاء معروف بجانب قيمته الغذائية الكبيرة كذلك بمذاقه اللذيذ*

* وأنا بحبه كثير حتى انني يوميا ً أتناوله*
*
وهو  سائل سكري لزج القوام أصفر اللون يجمعه النحل من رحيق الأزهار*

* والثمار ثم يجرى عليه عمليات حيوية خاصة في بطون النحل*

*والنبذة الآتيه  تحكيللكم عن هذا الغذاء الثمين*
 
*والطلب مستعجل*  

 



*<<<<< نــبـــــذة >>>>>* 



*غني عن البيان أن نتحدث عنه كغذاء ممتاز ، ’يعتبر في مقدمة الأغذية الكاملة ، التي اعتمد عليها الإنسان في تغذيته منذ أقدم العصور ، وأشاد بمزاياها وفوائدها* 
*فقد ورد ذكره في القرآن الكريم في قوله تعالى : " فيه شفاء للناس " . ومن قبل ورد ذكره في التوراة أيام النبي يعقوب عليه السلام حين سافر أولاده للمرة الثانية إلى مصر ، إذ نصحهم بتقديم قـِـدْر ٍ من الـ ( ... ) إلى فرعون مصر كهدية من شعب إسرائيل. وقد ورد عن سليمان الحكيم قوله : " اذهبوا وفتشوا عن الـ ( ... ) واستعملوه ". وقد وجد الـ ( ... ) وآثاره في كثير جدا ً من الحفريات الأثرية في مدن الفراعنة المندثرة ، ومن الغريب أنه على الرغم من مضي ثلاثة آلاف سنة على وجود الـ ( ... ) في المقابر الفرعونية ، فقد تبين أنه ظل سليما ً لم يطرأ عليه أدنى تحوّل اللهم إلا ميل لونه إلى السواد والاكمداد .*
*كما أن التحريات الأثرية وجدت برميلا ً يحوي ملاعق لم يذهب عنها أثر الـ ( ... ) ، الأمر الذي يدل على أن فلاحي ذلك العهد كانوا يأكلون العسل يوميا ً .*
*وورد ذكر الـ ( ... ) في أشعار قدماء الهنود وفي أناشيدهم المقدسة فكانوا يشيدون به كغذاء ودواء على السواء .*
*والـ ( ... ) غذاء حي ، استمد وجوده من الأزهار والنباتات وإشعاعات الشمس والهواء ، فهو بمثابة " مدخرة " لمزايا هذه الظواهر الطبيعية التي تحتوي سر الحياة .*
*إن القرص الواحد من الـ ( ... ) هو نتاج طيران النحل مسافة تزيد عن ثلاثين مليون كيلومتر ، يقوم النحل فيها بأربعين ألف رحلة ذهابا ً وإيابا ً . فالنحلة تطير باحثة عن الأزهار الحاوية للرحيق ، وقد خصها الخالق بالقدرة على تمييز الأزهار النافعة من الأزهار الضارة أو السامة ، فهي لا تحط ّ إلا على الأزهار النافعة ، فإذا ما امتصت الرحيق منها أخرجت " لسانها " أثناء عودتها ، معرضة إياه لأشعة الشمس لتبخير الماء مما حصلت عليه من الرحيق ، فإذا ما وصلت إلى الخلية عملت بعض الخمائر التي تفرزها من فمها في هذا الشهد ، فيتبدل تركيبه من سكر القصب إلى سكر الفواكه " لوفولوز " و " دكستروز " وثبتت فيه الفيتامينات الحيوية التي تحمل سر فوائده التي لا ’تحصى .*
*وإذا عرفنا ان الجسم لايفيد من سكر القصب إلا بعد تحويله إلى دكستروز ولوفولوز ( سكر فواكه ) خلال هضمه ، أدركنا أن عسل النحل يوفر على الجهاز الهضمي عند آكليه مهمة الهضم والتحليل الكيميائي الحيوي الشاق ، وأدركنا لماذا كان الـ ( ... ) مفيدا ً بوجه خاص للأطفال والناقهين من الأمراض .*
*والنحلة الواحدة تعطي يوميا ً عشرة غرامات من الـ ( ... ) ، يقتضيها ذلك إفراغ حمولة مدتها ستين مرة أي ستين مرة تطير وتعود ... ويحتاج صنع كيلو ( ... ) إلى عمل ثلاثمائة نحلة تقوم بأربعين سفرة طيران .*
*والـ ( ... ) أنواع ، يختلف باختلاف المنطقة التي يجني منها النحل رحيقه ، فالرحيق الذي يجنيه النحل من الغابات له قدرة خاصة على معالجة الآفات الصدرية ، والـ ( ... ) المسمى " من كل الأزهار " هو النوع الأكثر إنتشارا ً من الـ ( ... ) والـ ( ... ) الذي يجنيه النحل في الربيع هو أجود وأزكى رائحة وطعما ً من الـ ( ... ) المجني في الصيف ، لأن النحل يكون قد أصيب بالتعب لما بذل من مجهود خلال الربيع ، فلا يتخير الأزهار كما يفعل أيام الربيع .*
*إن الحلاوة الموجودة في الـ ( ... ) ، تعادل ضعفي حلاوة السكر العادي ، وبما أن هذه الحلاوة ناجمة عن سكر الفواكه المسمى " لوفولوز " وليس عن السكر المسمى " سكاروز " أو " غلوكوز " فإن أذاه للمصابين بالسكري أقل من أذى السكر العادي رغم أن حلاوته تعادل ضعفي حلاوة السكر العادي .*



*<<<<>>>>* 


*هااا!*  
*عرفتوه ؟.؟؟  أريد صوره له*


*والنقطة للأسبق فقط* 

**  
*بنتظـــااااركــــم*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

عسل

----------


## أميرة الأحساس



----------


## قمر دنياي

و أني كل ما أحط صوره يعلق الجهاز 
أروح أنام أحسن لي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*برافو !* 


*نوارة سريعة جدا ً*  

*{ حلم شاعرة }*  

*تسلم الأيادي* 


*والصور صح*  
*تم تقييمكم* 


*و النقطه تذهب لـِ نوارة الأسبق* 

*نوارة أقترح أن تبدأي في إختيار نوع البطاقة*

*على سبيل الإحتياط فقط* 





*والنتيجة كما يلي لحد الآن*  
*+++++++++++++++++++++* 
*نوارة = (9) ====> بقيللك نقطه فقط* 
*الوالد أبو طارق = ( 2 )* 
*عيون لاتنام = ( 1 )* 
*قموره = ( 1 )* 
*المتحير = ( 1 )* 
*{ حلم شاعرة } = ( 1 )* 
*عنيده = ( 1 )* 
********************************************** 
*هناك جائزة لأول من يحصد العشر نقاط اللازمة لإنهاء*  
*هذه الجولة* *بالإضافة إلى العشرين ألف ( 000 20 ) نقطة تقييم* 
********************************************** 
*==================================*
* الـطـلـب القادم  1:05 ليلا ً* 
*==================================*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ومنو قال اني ابغي بطاقة اساسا ؟
تكفيني المشاركة معكم 
وروح المنافسة الي تبثها فينا مسابقاتك الشيقة 
تسلمي لنا 
ومافيه داعي تكلفين على نفسك

----------


## 7mammah

> و أني كل ما أحط صوره يعلق الجهاز 
> أروح أنام أحسن لي



 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تصدقين قموره*

*في الثانيه اللي جيت ابرسل فيها السؤال  وقف مؤشر الماوس يعني الكيبورد كله وقف*

*قمت ضربت الكيبورد بقوه ومشي وكنت ظنيت راح أتأخر في وضع السؤال*

*بس ما انصحك ِ تسوين مثلي*

----------


## 7mammah

> ومنو قال اني ابغي بطاقة اساسا ؟
> تكفيني المشاركة معكم 
> وروح المنافسة الي تبثها فينا مسابقاتك الشيقة 
> تسلمي لنا 
> ومافيه داعي تكلفين على نفسك



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بس هذه جايزه تم تحديدها من قبل*

*تسلمي نوارة ومشاركتك خلت للمسابقه طعم ولا اروع*

*بس لابد عزيزتي من الاختيار ... بانتظارك ِ*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

جوالي فاتورة 
بس اذا كان كلا ولابد 
نخليها سوا 
راح اعطيها لاخوي
مشكورة غناتي لكل شيء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تم ّ وصار عزيزتي نوارة*

*وموعد الطلب القادم* 

*1:05  ليلا ً*

*موفقين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*الطلب هو صوره طبعا ً كالعادة*

*لكن هالمرة النبذة غير شكل*

*هالمرة  النبذة تأتي في هيئة أحجية أو لغز*

*واللغز ذاته يصف ماهية الشيء المطلوبه صوره له* 
*والطلب مستعجل* 

 



*<<<<< اللـغــز>>>>>* 


وقائمة أبدا لا تنام             وما قعدت منذ قامت

تعيش إذا غسلوا رجلها          وأن حلقوا رأسها ماتت 



*<<<<>>>>* 
  
*هااا!*  
*عرفتوها ؟.؟؟ أريد صوره لها*


*والنقطة للأسبق فقط*

** 

*علما ً بأنه بإمكانكم طرح أسئلة للتوصل لهذا الشيء*

*وبعد  ( 20 ) دقيقة سيتم إستبداله إذا لم يتم ّ التعرف عليه*
 
*بنتظـــااااركــــم*

----------


## الوردة الحالمة



----------


## نور الباقر



----------


## عنيده

العين اتوقع ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني اقول النخله

----------


## المتحير

النخل

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*برافو !* 


*الوردة الحالمه*

*نور الباقر*

*معلمه عفاف سأقيمك ِ تشجيعا ً* 

*المتحير* 


*تسلم الأيادي* 


*والصور صح*  
*تم تقييمكم* 


*و النقطه تذهب لـِ الورده الحالمهالأسبق* 



*والنتيجة كما يلي لحد الآن*  
*+++++++++++++++++++++* 
*نوارة = (9) ====> بقيللك نقطه فقط* 
*الوالد أبو طارق = ( 2 )* 
*عيون لاتنام = ( 1 )* 
*قموره = ( 1 )* 
*المتحير = ( 1 )* 
*{ حلم شاعرة } = ( 1 )* 
*عنيده = ( 1 )*

*الورده الحالمه = ( 1 )* 
********************************************** 
*هناك جائزة لأول من يحصد العشر نقاط اللازمة لإنهاء*  
*هذه الجولة* *بالإضافة إلى العشرين ألف ( 000 20 ) نقطة تقييم* 
********************************************** 
*==================================*
* الـطـلـب القادم 2:10 ليلا ً* 
*==================================*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*عفوا ً*

*الورده الحالمه* 

*نور الباقر* 

*معلمه عفاف*

*المتحير ذكرت لكم انه تم ّ تقييمكم* 

*لكن سأقيمكم بعد الطلب القادم* 

*لأنو احتمال كبير نوارة تنهي الجولة الطلب القادم* 

*وفي حال  حصول ذلك ساحتاج لتقييمها سبع مرات ولأنني لا استطيع تقييمها مرات متتابعه سأحتفظ بتقييمكم الى مابعد الطلب القادم حتى يتسنى لي تقييمها كاملا ً إن هي فازت* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية 
اكيد خربت القوانين وما جبت صوره
بس والله حاولت 
وما لقيت
الله المعين
المره الجايه
ان شاء الله اذا ما نمت دحين اشارك في الطلب الجاي كمان

يسلموا انونه الحلوه عالتقييم
ومسابقه بجد رائعه ومنظمه
يعطيش الله العافية

----------


## 7mammah

*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴* 
*轻蒯 轻耷香 渝 嬗磉驿 蠕萦 匮磙 轻蒯 闱 奕 轻蒯 轻梦硌*  
*碲漤 闱蓓 冕矍 孑媲翼 蒉 砣矍徨 恃唔*  
*碲漤 闼崆  彐 滏 阙礓 沅 皂 菅咭媲* 
*闼轻 徭 蒯 沅咩 真彦 滏 阙礓 沅 轻溷嫜 闼崆  碲漤 葳犴咩 峭智 真焉 後滏 轻许 舒蛰 轻淙猩 驷碛 庙 溷 ... 暹星 邮哝 滏陧 轻蒯 轻耷香*  
*沔蒉礓*

----------


## 轻闶晚

> *扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴*
> 
> *谳媲*  
> *轻嫜襄 轻颓徙*  
> *滏 轻惹扪*  
> *阙徙 谳禽* 
> *轻闶晚 羞咽 徇 卿 抒  兽眄咩*  
> *徇 用揄氵 融 轻蒯 轻耷香*  
> *崦滏 峭抒轻 呷硌 滏茄 输屙 轻替嵘 轻蒯 轻耷香*  
> ...



 

邋邋邋邋邋邋邋邋 谇享


扔 犴 怯沩 咝 吾礤 谇享 *轻闶晚*

*邋邋*

----------


## 7mammah

> 碲仨咩 轻谇蓓 
> 沁硐 窝仁 轻捩卿礓 驺 倘 真彦
> 扔 媲後 颓驷 
> 驺 徂硎
> 轻徨 轻阙礓
> 轻阊 轻糖礤
> 卿 郧 轻徨 切 闱 溷 贤礓 窃茄 蓓 轻蒯 轻糖 咩卿
> 
> 碛徙媲 卿驿 轻歪驽 谇崾揄磴
> ...



 
*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴*

*碛徙 讶 阙徙 谳禽  媲嶝崛 轻耷香 沔 轻忧阱 毋渝 嫖阌* 

*轻蒯 轻耷香 轻忧阱 虽薯 孚匝 限琼*

*滏 轻阪禽 阙徙 媲视脱 翼*


*阙徙薯*

----------


## 7mammah

> 邋邋邋邋邋邋邋邋 谇享
> 
> 
> 扔 犴 怯沩 咝 吾礤 谇享 *轻闶晚*
> 
> *邋邋*



 
*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴*


*邋邋  捩 汜峭馘 卿叔*

*阡享 彐 惹徜偾 惹崦徭卿*

*媲後驿 阡享 徨 卺寝 让鱼  轻闶晚 "   迩後驿 阡享 锨 卺 轻晚彦* 

*谠卿 咝 怯骓 糜氵 儒星 轻徭*

----------


## 轻闶晚

邋邋邋邋邋 磲 谇享

----------


## 谳禽 轻逑

碲仨 轻谇蓓 卿驿
扔 闱 窍秧 轻溱 嬗媲彷 
媲闱 卺 轻油嫜 卿 闱 怯脱 
沔 闶阪襄 卺 轻油嫜
扔 颓儒 寝驷 卿 闶豌渝 轻 轻沅禽渝 嫒释汜 轻 轻忧阱 2 10 
颓儒 窍吾 轻沅禽渝 轻捩礤

----------


## 7mammah

> 碲仨 轻谇蓓 卿驿
> 扔 闱 窍秧 轻溱 嬗媲彷 
> 媲闱 卺 轻油嫜 卿 闱 怯脱 
> 沔 闶阪襄 卺 轻油嫜
> 扔 颓儒 寝驷 卿 闶豌渝 轻 轻沅禽渝 嫒释汜 轻 轻忧阱 2 10 
> 颓儒 窍吾 轻沅禽渝 轻捩礤



 
*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴*

*犴 阙徙 闱适油秧 轻油嫜  妊咤 嫖硌 呤硌 沅 讶淝*

*磲 赃嵩 沔 闶阪襄 卺 轻渝 阙徙* 

*孚乔乔享 阙徙薯 沔 崆毅  视逖 焰驮 卺窃卿 轻阌侨掊* 

*卿 磉蓓漤  呤仁 脱 蓓 蛰褪* 

*媾星 仁衔犴 轻沅禽渝 妊峭试 阙徙*

*媲抒潇 嵩 轻舒蓓 阙徙薯*

----------


## 轻闶晚

涫傺

----------


## 汜沁 轻嫜 ..~

谇 卿 赃徨 峭 锨陧 卺 
轻惹淹 轻涫 硎谪 
媲後磲 轻体且 俏恃
翼 市哐 卿 阡享 崆 舒 
媲 郧 轻徨 蓓 轻幽轻 轻糖 寝涎 窃茄 
阙 卿 逍 轻体且 涨硌 蓉砹 阊

----------


## 轻闶晚

蓉砥 轻孓 擎骀骀骀骀骀

----------


## 7mammah

*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴* 


*轻真彦 轻阖徭儒 嵊氵  沅 轻糜闱*

*捰沩 卺 怯 滏 沅 轻仨嫜 崛谥 轻试侨* 
*蒯 泌舷 徨 淙猩 兽衙驽媸忧谙咩*  
*谠卿 释盅媲 犴 轻真彦*

*(*_*) 扔 兽衙媲 轻淙猩 亚 授演媲 琼 怯沐 扔彐徨* 


*<<<<< 滠苋苘苘苄 >>>>>* 
*授嗜 逍 轻鱼呱 沅 轻菡瞧 轻匝由  适沩 让 徨 尴焉 谇犴 卺 轻释汜

咩 卿迩 鱼硎 儒星 轻怯 崆 衙渝 碓儒 戕香 衙 轻热矍 

 屐 沅 轻卿媲 轻熟 输沔 扔掩

轻媲溴 :

礞滔 徨星 轻滏 沅 轻怯闱 轻谙硐 沅 轻轻媲 轻蹄磲

闼 轻徭 ( 轻钦菅  轻闳挹  轻峭阊  轻义鸯  轻俏盅  轻妊兽轻  轻侨碇 )

 磴咪 轻瘦艳 闱 软 赃 轻羞  轻卿遂 阡 匮磙 :

轻羞 : 硎闶 轻羞 让 亿漭叔 轻虞犴 劓磲 融 轻造  赃徨 阆热

轻卿遂 : 适闶 纫阡蒎 寝讶 後赃 轻软智骒 融 轻造* 

 
*<<<<>>>>* 
 
*迩乔!*  
*谘菔驽 .靠*

*阖徭 真彦 徨绣 轻鱼咤*  
*媲滢厣 後糜绒 蒉* 
** 
*惹崤涫佘苘乔乔*

----------


## 汜沁 轻嫜 ..~

鱼呱 轻热矍

----------


## 轻闶晚

鱼 轻热矍量

----------


## 谳禽 轻逑



----------


## 勉硌 轻猛忧



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*مبروكـــ نوارتي*  
*بس صبري اكتب خاتمة اهنيش بالفوز بس من دون احتفال علاشان الليله حزينه* 
*فرحتيني وانهيتيها وماكو سهر للساعه خمسه*  
*معلمتي عفاف تأثرت لما شفتش حطيتي صوره :.^_^:.* 
*دقايق وراجعه بخاتمه لنوارة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تستاهلين نواره القمر 

انونه غناتي واني كمان اشقد داخلي شوق للمشاركه معاكم 
واتحققت امنيتي
بس اتمنى ما تكون هذه اخر مشاركه
اخر جوله ما عليه 
ترى هالمسابقه كتير كتير حلوه 
وتصبحون على خير

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مـــبــروكــــ  نــــوارة مـــبــروكــــ*

*نوارة اسمحيللي ماراح احتفل بك ِ لظروف هذه الأيام الحزينة*
*لكن بدل من الإحتفال كتبت نبذة قصيرة عن مشاركتك ِ بالمسابقه وفوزك ِ بها*
*هذه المره أنتي موضوع النبذة*

*++++++++++++*

*أنقطع الأنترنت بالأمس فتأجل فوزها المتوقع إلى اليوم*
*هذه هي فائزتنا بهذه الجولة من مسابقة احضري الصوره المطلوبه*
*وفائزتنا لها ميزات تألقت بها* 

* فهي تميزت بالحرص على التواجد بين الجميع* 

*وتميزت بالسرعه بشكل ملحوظ*

*وبالإصرار والقدرة على الثبات في التحدي*

*كل هذه الميزات امتزجت في روح فائزتنا لتصنع منها بطلة حقيقية*

* لهذه المسابقه وهي تستحقها عن جدارة*

*ففائزتنا لديها ( 16 ) مشاركة بالموضوع كله* 

*وإذا إستثنينا ست مشاركات منهن لم تكن هذه المشاركات ذات صلة*

* بمباشرة بالأجوبة* 

*نجد أنها من أصل ( 11 ) مشاركة في صميم الأجوبه حصدت 10 نقاط* 

*وهذا مستوى فوق الممتاز لم يسبقها اليه احد من قبل*

*ولهذا نقول ونحن واثقين من صحة ما نقول*



*نـــوارة فـي الــصـــدارة بــكـــل جـــدارة* 


*============*

*عزيزتي نوارة جائزة  الفوز هي* 

*بطاقة شحن ( 100 ريال ) سيتم إرسالها لك ِ حالا ً* 

*+ عشرين الف نقطة تقييم  " تقريبا ً ما يساوي سبعة تقاييم بمعدل قوة نقاط تقييمي "* 

*وتستاهلين وهادي وردة ليكي* 

*والنتيجة النهائية  جاءت كما يلي* 

*وأنظروا الى الفرق بين نوارة وأقرب منافسيها* 
 
 
*+++++++++++++++++++++* 
*نوارة =*  
*الوالد أبو طارق = ( 2 )* 
*عيون لاتنام = ( 1 )* 
*قموره = ( 1 )* 
*المتحير = ( 1 )* 
*{ حلم شاعرة } = ( 1 )* 
*عنيده = ( 1 )* 
*الورده الحالمه = ( 1 )* 
********************************************** 
*مـــبـــروكـــ  نــــــوراة*
 
********************************************** 
*==================================*
*أراااكم في جولات جديده وطلبات جديدة*
*==================================*

**
*ولكل من* 

*الوردة الحالمه تقييم* 
*نور الباقر تقييم* 
*معلمه عفاف تقييمان* 
*المتحير تقييمان*

*{ حلم شاعرة } تقييم*


*شكرا ً للجميع مشاركتهم*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*فقط للتذكير عزيزتي نوارة*

*لن نبدا جولة جديدة حتى تبدأيها انتي  بطلب للأعضاء تضعينه* 

*ويكون إنطلاقة للجولة القادمه*

*وليس شرطا ً الآن ... تستطيعين بأي وقت* 

*فلن أبدأ جولة إلا بعد رمضان  وخذي راحتك ِ*

*دمتي متألقه*

----------


## المتحير

مبروك نوارة وعقبال الجايت

انين بس لو يكون ما في مسابقات في العيد يكون احسن لانه البعض مشغول

----------


## 7mammah

> مبروك نوارة وعقبال الجايت
> 
> انين بس لو يكون ما في مسابقات في العيد يكون احسن لانه البعض مشغول



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*طلبك ’مجاب ياعنتر * 

*ماكو بالعيد مسابقات* 

*ونخليها بعد العيد لأنو حتى أنا راح اكون منشغله بالعيد كتير*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## المتحير

ههههههههههههههههههاي

وش دي عنتر جديده؟
خخخخخخخخ

----------


## نور الباقر

مبروك نوراة تستحقين الفوز

انين استمتعت بالمشاركة معك

----------


## 7mammah

> تستاهلين نواره القمر 
> 
> انونه غناتي واني كمان اشقد داخلي شوق للمشاركه معاكم 
> واتحققت امنيتي
> بس اتمنى ما تكون هذه اخر مشاركه
> اخر جوله ما عليه 
> ترى هالمسابقه كتير كتير حلوه 
> وتصبحون على خير



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*معلمتي اني اللي اتحقق مناي بشوفتش وشوفت مشاركتش ويايه* 

*معلمتي *

----------


## 7mammah

> مبروك نوراة تستحقين الفوز
> 
> انين استمتعت بالمشاركة معك



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ألف شكر لش عزيزتي نور الباقر ومشاركتش رااائعه ولو انها متأخرة*

*أتمنى المرات الجايه اشوف مشاركتش بكير*

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

الف الف مبروك نوراة 

انين اسعدني كثيراً المشاركة معاك

----------


## 7mammah

> الف الف مبروك نوراة 
> 
> انين اسعدني كثيراً المشاركة معاك



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تسلمي حبيبتي  حلم  وأني كنت أكثر سعادة بمشاركتش الفعاله* 

*وأتمنى دوم تواصلش الحلو معي*

*التوقيع حليو مره*

*دمتي بخير  وسعادة*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مشكوووورين حبايبي على التهمئة الحلوة 
وما صارت منافسة الا بوجودكم  وحماسكم للمسابقة الحلوة 
انونة الف الف الف شكر على النبذة الي كتبتيها عني 
صار وجهي طماطية هههه
عن جد الكلمات ما توفي حقك لان لو اقول ايش ما اقول  يبقى قليل في حقك 
لنا لقاء بعد العيد ان شاء الله 
وان شاء الله تسمح ظروفي واقدر اتواجد معكم 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## عنيده

_الف الف مبروك نواره .._ 


_و الله يعطيج الف عافيه اختي انين .._ 


_يلا نتظر الجوله الثالثه بفارغ الصبر .._ 


_تحياتي .._

----------


## ابو طارق

*مبروك  ابنتي* 

*نوارة الدنيا * 

*تستأهلي  كل  الخير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 谳禽 轻逑

滏茄 腿砣薯
扔徙 卺碓 轻匀 嫒惹堰 嵩 
惹彷嬉 轻 咔 忍锨彦
媲後 礞蒉 垆鞘

----------


## 汜沁 轻嫜 ..~

轻阡硐 
轻媲嵯 轻矍犴 
谳禽 
视徙驿 腿琼软 卺 轻叔淦 轻歪嫔 

谳孑 俞沩 犴 卺 匀徜 
嫒巅礤 俞倾 
骓茄 硌 徜 惹嵊崆闵

----------


## 7mammah

*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴*

*阪 替嵘 滔硐 沅 阌侨奚 猛盅() 轻真彦 轻阖徭儒*

*Ϡ₡ღϠ₡ღϠ₡ღ*

*媲替徨 沅 谠 滢秦 咔嶷窍*

*驽绣 轻阊 轻萸埔 惹替徨 硗蔗 卺 8 汜琼礓 滢劐 兽眄*

*冗 阊 邃沁 蒯 真彦*

*驽淝 淙猩 阡 轻蒯*

*驷面 真彦 收 兽眄 + 滢劐*

*Ϡ₡ღϠ₡ღϠ₡ღ*

*嫜峭 萌厦 蒯 尤 娩 蒯仁 蒉 呷锨礤 後输皂*  


*轻真彦 轻阖徭儒 屙 豳清焉 厝碲砩 沅 冁清 轻剞* 
*尜媲逖 轻剞 谙硐  葳郧 授演驽 寝衙媲 阡迩 轻淙猩 驽鞘驷 真彦* 
 
  
*<<<<< 滠苋苘苘苄 >>>>>* 
*逍 轻偾逖 屙 磐响 阗清 捩 轻吾 轻薯 硗尤 徨 轻配忧 冕 陀侨 驷 磴徇 勉倾迩 裴 轻逖 媲崆问惹 嫱障 轻斡瞧 媲崦焰峭.*
*驽 谌茄 阡 阪钦 彐瞧砩 湘茄 歪益渖 阡磔 媸试哚 沅 闾沔谏 沅 轻阪钦 轻掩享* 
*鎾视沆 轻谇蛰 ( .....) 阡香 室硐 友谏 轻秧峭 阡 119 哚/忧谏*
*媸湓 逍 轻偾逖 萱 轻沩清 轻锨萜 徙晚厍 轻沅秦 轻阆茄砩 ( 轻秘嵊 媲徨窍 媲徨湎 )轻薯 兽 软 呜 谘 5  20 糟轻 呜 轻怯舒橇 嫣滏儒 吻丈 蓓 菡犴 轻枕 媲嵛秧*
*鎾授演 扰鱼 轻(........) 轻怯舒瞧砩 面 轻阆茄砩 面 轻歪益漤  崦 轻彐橇 轻惹严 星 轻舟 轻阊瘦 硐嫜 蓓迩 玩 阊咭 忧咪 沅 轻彐橇 轻锨蓓 许 轻舟 轻沅屋*
*媸湘 ( ........) 蓓 湔 轻哐 轻糟轻 谶 鞘糖 谵茄 轻忧阱  媸湘 蓓 湔蒎 轻啼嫒 阙 谵茄 轻忧谏*  


*<<<<>>>>* 
** 
*迩乔 !*  
*谘菔媲 轻真彦 轻犴 侨矍迩* 


*媲滢厣 後糜绒 蒉* 
**  
*蠕寿苘芮乔茄哕苘茔*

----------


## 蛰铝 轻焰

*轻俞倾 卺磉*
*唔葸 卿驿*
*阌侨掊 滔 焰骀骀骀孚*
*骓漤 阡迩*
*砬後 翼 烟谑礤 卿驿 谠卿 湓茄 蓓迩*
*勤兽 卿 轻阖徭 真彦 崦谡茄*
*驽许 屙 轻真彦 轻 暂叔*
*勤涨 卺 赃 掎*
**
*逍 轻掎 徇 卿驿*
*驽许 真彦 饲漤*

*兽柔 释砬薯*
*香薯 任硌*

----------


## 7mammah

*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴* 

*妊禽 !* 
*溴骀骀皱 孚犴咩 轻俞倾 媲嵫豌 媲崛堰* 
*娩薯 轻糜绒 逍 轻阊* 
*媲嵴嫜 媲乔乔擎 胀礓 沔 胀* 

*嫒侍滗 呤硌*  
*腿仁礓 蓓 轻泌钦硌* *骓 !*  
*视徙 轻庙窍* 




*抒  兽眄*  


* 轻滢劐 市迦 徇  庙智*  






*媲涫硖 咩 磲 嵬 轻落*  
*+++++++++++++++++++++* 


*溴骀嬷 = ( 1 )* 


**************************************** 
*醚沁 蓓 真彦 阖徭儒 滔硐* 

**************************************** 
*==================================* 
*==================================*

----------


## 7mammah

*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴* 



*轻真彦 轻阖徭儒 徜孚 沅 轻梦郧 硗汜 庞 轻蕴焉 轻薯 掜邮窝 沅迩* 


*蒯 泌舷 徨 淙猩 兽衙驽媸忧谙咩*  
*谠卿 释盅媲 犴 轻真彦* 
*(*_*) 扔 兽衙媲 轻淙猩 亚 授演媲 琼 怯沔 扔彐徨* 


*<<<<< 滠苋苘苘苄 >>>>>* 
*逍 轻卧 掜邮窝 沅 蕴焉 沅 迷糖 轻矍惹 输试 蓓 哚 轻湔蓓 轻糟轻*  
*媲崽滏软 後哐 轻醚猪.* 
*卧 轻(...) 蒎 蔗 驺兽茄 轻冕砬 孓骓. 骓邮蜗 嵴溱 轻盟撬 驺耷戎 轻谙* 
*媲崦湘鞘 媲徂匝 轻卧软 轻吻烟砩*

*驷迷糖 轻(...) 籴轻 咚磔神 媸视寝 面亚掊 冗沩鞘 呷硌伞 媸闶 绦嫜迩 谇仙* 
*媸涫匝 卺 戕讶 沅 迂 轻恃壬. 驺 轻遮 卺 轻淙鞘鞘 轻梦鸯 娩 输沔 糜葆* 
*迷糖 轻(...) 嵝 菖 矍惹 轻(...) 饰徭 蓓 轻矍崛 沅 轻淙鞘鞘 轻释薯 轻梦鸯. 裴*  
*娩 迷糖 轻(...) 垆砩 惹彷匮砬 嫒嫣 吻 葚 奕谏 轻沔 轻忧 滔鹎* 




*<<<<>>>>* 
 
*迩乔!*  
*谘菔驽 .靠* 
*阖徭 真彦 徨星 轻卧 面 後蕴焉 轻薯 掜邮窝 沅迩*

*面 崦 皂 阏滏 沅 逍 轻卧*

*媲滢厣 後糜绒 蒉* 
** 
*惹崤涫佘苘乔乔*

----------


## 蛰铝 轻焰

*轻俞倾 卺磉* 
*唔葸 卿驿*
*轻真彦 轻阖徭儒 嵛匀 蕴彦 轻仪*
*驽许 轻真 轻 暂叔*

**


*兽柔 释砬薯*
*香薯 任硌*

----------


## 7mammah

*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴* 

*妊禽 !* 
*溴骀骀皱 孚犴咩 轻俞倾 媲嵫豌 媲崛堰* 
*咩卿 娩薯 轻糜绒 逍 轻阊* 
 
*媲真彦 胀* 
*视徙 轻庙窍* 




*抒  兽眄*  


* 轻滢劐 市迦 徇  庙智*  






*媲涫硖 咩 磲 嵬 轻落*  
*+++++++++++++++++++++* 


*溴骀嬷 = ( 2 )* 


**************************************** 
*醚沁 蓓 真彦 阖徭儒 滔硐* 

**************************************** 
*==================================* 
*==================================*

----------


## 谳禽 轻逑

闳焰 溴嬷

驿抒潇 卿郧堰 蓓 迩嵋擎礤

----------


## 7mammah

> 闳焰 溴嬷
> 
> 驿抒潇 卿郧堰 蓓 迩嵋擎礤



*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴*


*磲 糜授享 阙徙 卿渔 蒯 轻晚溴 卺郧湓*

----------


## 7mammah

*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴* 



*轻真彦 轻阖徭儒 嵯亚躺 ... 扔 卿嗜彐 屙 徜孚 沅 娩媲 轻涎翘鞘 驺*

* 庙   涎翘 萸嵯亚糖 娩媲* 


*蒯 泌舷 徨 淙猩 兽衙驽媸忧谙咩*  
*谠卿 释盅媲 犴 轻真彦* 
*(*_*) 扔 兽衙媲 轻淙猩 亚 授演媲 琼 屙 扔彐徨* 


*<<<<< 滠苋苘苘苄 >>>>>* 
*磴咪 嬲 逍 轻涎翘 惹溴  阊呷 星 谔崾礓 面 酸撬 阆萱谏 茹脱 蠕翼 闼仁 蓓 沅收 轻阌禽 软 轻谔崾礓 轻勉倾砩 媲嵛彷砩. 驷逍 轻涎翘 屙哚 眠搜 闶卿 沅 屙哚 轻涎翘 轻谇享 轻薯 授 守嫜鹎 徨.*
*面 涎翘 沅 逍 轻滏 娃磙砩 抒 俏恃勤迩 谇 1885 卺 硐 轻沐湎 轻冕闱漤 替梳砣 享汜 晚 巳 阃堰鹎 萱 涎翘 谇享. 

骓邮蜗 轻淝 蓓 阄梳 湘 轻谇徙 逍 轻滏 沅 轻涎翘鞘 後输掎 面 後恃蓓 媲嵫砬稚. 咩 碛饰香迩 烟轻 轻匝厣 蓓 轻阖茄仙 孑 输夙 轻阊嫜 崤氵卿鞘迩 蓓 渝驷 轻脱呱 软 轻阊呷鞘. 媸邮蜗 融 畔茄鞘 轻咆萸 蓓 轻驷琼鞘 轻闶拖 轻勉秧唔 逍 轻滏 沅 轻涎翘鞘  蓓 滢 幂亚 轻掩琼 轻厝砩 徙媲挹 轻玩窍.
孑 轻阆 轻呷硌 闼 阆 轻沣徇 轻闶拖伞 术邮蜗 逍 轻涎翘鞘  蓓 舒枕 轻阌输锨 媲嶝焰 轻折硌. 骓蒯 亚呷驽 卺礤 怯 轻涎翘 轻彐瞧砩.*

*孑 阙巽 轻湘帷 输厝 捩勤 轻阊嫜 卺 试垌 逍 轻滏 沅 轻涎翘鞘  闼徨 闼 轻禹茄鞘 媲徙堰惹 轻梦鸯. 菔允沿 蜜崛 轻湘 兽秧溶鹎 驼驷 亚呷 逍 轻滏 沅 轻涎翘鞘  卺 盐 揄窍 吻丈 儒 硗是 颓汜迩 崆淌砬 俏嗜茄 吻 後拭呦 沅 舒禽 轻沐茄 轻崆毅 崆邮蜗倾迩. 孓 碛梳毅 轻勉 娩 硌氏 亚呷 逍 轻滏 轻涎翘鞘 捂猩 勉卿 驿偾亚 媲揄 沅 轻糟 媲巅惹.

孑 面焰惹 碲抒 咚硌 沅 轻淝 卺戾星 轻滏 沅 轻涎翘  後卿兽轻 裴 泌闱徨 面 阆茄渝恪 嫖钦 蓓 菅溆 婷徙卿砬 嫒秧厍漤 媾碡轻砬 徇 轻咚硌 沅 亚呷 逍 轻滏 沅 轻涎翘鞘  碛饰香驿迩 糜怯莛 後彐 媲嵫砬稚. 媸谙 轻砬惹 眠妊 沅侍 逍 轻滏 沅 轻涎翘鞘 .* 




*<<<<>>>>* 
 
*迩乔!*  
*谘菔驽 .靠* 
*阖徭 真彦 徨星 轻滏 沅 轻涎翘鞘*


*媲滢厣 後糜绒 蒉*

** 
*惹崤涫佘苘乔乔*

----------


## 蛰铝 轻焰

*轻俞倾 卺磉*
*遽 垆鞘 卿驿*
*唔葸 腿砣薯*
*轻真彦 轻阖徭儒 屙 嵯亚躺 任茄礤*
*驽许 屙 倘叔 徇*
**

*驽许 咩卿 真彦 锰仪 轻涎翘 轻任茄砩* **
*兽柔 释砬薯 卿驿*
*香薯 任硌*

----------


## 7mammah

*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴* 

*妊禽 !* 
*溴骀骀皱 孚犴咩 轻俞倾 媲嵫豌 媲崛堰*

*砬 遽 蓓 垆鞘 溴骀嬷* 
*娩薯 轻糜绒* 
*媲真彦 胀*

*媲涎翘 胀* 
*视徙 轻庙窍* 




*抒  兽眄*  


* 轻滢劐 市迦 徇  庙智*  






*媲涫硖 咩 磲 嵬 轻落*  
*+++++++++++++++++++++* 


*溴骀嬷 = ( 3 )* 


**************************************** 
*醚沁 蓓 真彦 阖徭儒 滔硐* 

**************************************** 
*==================================* 
*==================================*

----------


## 谳禽 轻逑

闳焰 溴嬷 
孚奕轻 闱 湓茄哌 邃

----------


## 勤赞 侨

砬 轻徨 涫盅 轻真焉

----------


## fofe

惹崆涫偾乔乔乔乔乔茄 ....

----------


## 谳禽 轻逑

惹涫偾 轻蒯

----------


## 7mammah

扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴


配 郧 轻徨 沅 冗彦 面 惹徇隧 融襄 檬菅 徨琼 轻阌侨掊

孚湎 授享 扔碡 卺礤 

驽  

卿 认 沅 轻 8 汜琼礓 滢厣 兽眄  後萸埔 儒

菖 轻萸埔 禹驼 沅 卺 兽眄 媲拖 阒沔 礞沩  徙仙 藻  

30 兽眄 碲漤 眠搜 沅 100 汜礞 滢厣 兽眄  + 糖埔 梦鸯 折硌

徇 哚 迩锨 亚硗 糜骓 判 尴咽 冕寝磲迩 孓 沅怯

轻阌侨掊 砣矍徨 孓 阃舷  面 面耷 阃舷 

 配 郧 轻徨 冗彦 面 融襄 眠驿 拖鲜 轻面耷 後蒯惹

fofe     阙徙薯 谳禽

俞闶闱 卺 阊嫜咩

徇闱 释砬薯

----------


## 谳禽 轻逑

碲仨 轻徨 轻 谇蓓 砬巅轻礤

----------


## 7mammah

*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴* 



*轻真彦 轻阖徭儒 屙 晚媲 沅 轻晚媲淝* 


*蒯 泌舷 徨 淙猩 兽衙驽媸忧谙咩*  
*谠卿 释盅媲 犴 轻真彦* 
*(*_*) 扔 兽衙媲 轻淙猩 亚 授演媲 琼 屙 扔彐徨* 


*<<<<< 滠苋苘苘苄 >>>>>* 
*晚媲 治 轻趟伞 捩 轻逃 碲碓 蓓 轻胀亚. 骓氵溴 轻虞 裴 阌禽鞘 融硐 谌 轻胀茄 轻颓焉 轻糖萆 轻阃艳 氵瘦眇 惹徂犴 沅 轻闱 媲嶝谇. 媸禹 逍 轻晚媲淝  萱 轻雁轻 轻淝阢 软友 嫖萆. 逍 惹崤智萆 裴 娩迩 视守碲 滢 轻盟耷 媲崦闶谏 沅 氵卿 裴 挛 晚 输谙 轻匮蕖 骓遮 轻恃颓. 咝徇 菖 逍 轻晚媲淝 视勤 轻配忧 轻许 碲碓 蓓 轻胀亚 蓓 咚硌 沅 面体 轻晚巧 轻梦鸯.*

*驺 沣硪鞘 逍 轻晚媲 娩 硗汜 刳倾 蓓 溆硖 愉倾 馘彦 判 砦忆 蓓 咩砬 沅 轻坌橇 蓓 赃 轻襄 轻许 硎哝 沅 轻愉倾. 驺 逍 轻愉倾 硖 轻厍奚 轻崆毅 徨 闶 授续笱 嫣嫦 轻刳倾.*





*<<<<>>>>* 
 
*迩乔!*  
*谘菔驽 .靠* 
*阖徭 真彦 徨星 轻晚媲*  


*媲滢厣 後糜绒 蒉*

** 
*惹崤涫佘苘乔乔*

----------


## 孕 轻义亚

轻蹄 ..虞礓 轻胀亚

----------


## 7mammah

*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴* 

*妊禽 !* 
*攒苘苄* 
*砬 遽 蓓 攒苘徐* 
*娩薯 轻糜绒* 
*媲真彦 胀* 

*视徙 轻庙窍* 




*抒  兽眄*  


* 轻滢劐 市迦 徇  庙智*  






*媲涫硖 咩 磲 嵬 轻落*  
*+++++++++++++++++++++* 


*溴骀嬷 = ( 3 )*

*攒苘徐  ( 1 )*  


**************************************** 
*醚沁 蓓 真彦 阖徭儒 滔硐* 

**************************************** 
*==================================* 
*==================================*

----------


## 谳禽 轻逑

萸适漤 阡享 真 後蹄 
徙 淹淝 轻妊 
磲 谇嶷沔 陧 蓓 抻 轻真 
驺妊孢 孕擎 雾 
滗寿 轻蒯 轻滔硐 卿驿 轻歪驽

----------


## 谳禽 轻逑

用咩 轻阌侨奚 轻 卿 拭薯 俏输 卿礓 惹嵊崆沐

轻淙绣 屙 

胀瞧 氵舒壬 面 阖孺谏 阏滏谏 沅 轻嫜 面 闱仙 梦鸯 驺巳噬 阙 融皱 沅 体 媲拖.....
磲 添孺 轻真彦

----------


## 阡硐

_呤乔侨_

----------


## 谳禽 轻逑

翘侨 胀硗 
砬嶷滏骀骀 
轻徨 礞蒉

----------


## 谳禽 轻逑

轻蒯 轻滔硐 磙驷
碛饰香 後亚湾 驺溴 卿媲 轻卧软 媲嵬享享 尕侨 擎 厍绒礓 
徨 谙 轻媲 媲赃轻 倾 爿严 擎 阋湘
磲 迩舒 真彦 轻蒯 轻滔硐
蓓 轻娩寿茄!!!

----------


## 阡硐

__

_友硌_

----------


## 谳禽 轻逑

闱 郧 轻徨 卺 轻歪骓 
翘侨 友碲 嬲晚湾
轻徨 碲仨 轻谇蓓

----------


## 谇赞 轻阌释眄

阌侣绒 亚期 

滗寿 轻蒯 轻滔硐

----------


## 7mammah

*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴* 



*轻真彦 轻阖徭儒 屙 箩 沅 轻箩鞘* 


* 蒯 泌舷 徨 淙猩 兽衙驽媸忧谙咩*  
*谠卿 释盅媲 犴 轻真彦* 
*(*_*) 扔 兽衙媲 轻淙猩 亚 授演媲 琼 屙 扔彐徨* 


*<<<<< 滠苋苘苘苄 >>>>>* 
 *逍 轻箩 屙 谌茄 阡 体且 嵴淝谏 轻棉阍伞 孢闱 硎泺 怎坩 轻捭窃 硐骓鹎 菖 逍 轻箩  收溱 轻捭窃  阡 匮磙 蔬骓 邗摅 碛遽 歪迩 蓓 轻垡 算 讶劐 轻媲拖 惹崦窝 惹邮蜗倾 轻湃.  驷咪 逍 轻箩  鼠愈鼠蜗 谙橡 呷硌鹎 沅 轻湃 骓氵溴 腿沁 闱软 100,000  7  汜琼礓 埘岩 蓓 轻限磙 轻媲拖. 媸珍 逍 轻箩鞘 闾沔谏 闶滏谏 沅 轻棉阍  适亚嫱 软 轻锨涫磲 轻艳磙 媲崛厍漤鞘 轻宿磲. 驺 沲涫糖 逍 轻箩   轻郧期 轻梦鸯 轻替茄 驺蹄孚 呷硌 沅 轻汜侨 媲嵊是蒲.*

*邃沁 滏谇 沅 逍 轻箩鞘 :* *轻腿沁 轻狲豌眸 轻薯 兽驺 惹徜犹 轻谘猪 * *轻腿沁 轻酉瞧砩 星 轻溆 轻劓犴. 骓蹁侍 哚 滏 沅 逍礓 轻滏陧 棉阍  恃磉 阄梳萆 阡 轻挛.*






*<<<<>>>>* 
 
*迩乔!*  
*谘菔驽 .靠* 
*阖徭 真彦 徨绣 轻箩* 


*媲滢厣 後糜绒 蒉


*
 
** 
*惹崤涫佘苘乔乔


*

----------


## 蛰铝 轻焰

*轻俞倾 卺磉*
*唔葸 卿驿 垆鞘*
*嫱允漤 迩 轻阌侨奚 呤硌*
*媲嵘 轻阖徭壬 屙 轻 轻腿沁*
*驽许 屙 轻真焉 轻犴 暂叔 * ***释砬薯 徇*
*香薯 任硌*

----------


## 7mammah

*扔 轻徨 轻淹沅 轻淹磴


孚犴咩 轻俞倾 嫜豌 轻徨 嫒堰鞘 溴骀骀皱

砬遽 侨哚 轻歪 砬 峭徨 沅 轻歪

妊禽 !

轻哲苘嫜 哲苘苘

婷涫礓 哲苘

嬗硎 轻落 兽眄

孑挢 後 徙 寿逖 徨 轻真彦 用众迩

萸真彦 徙 寿逖 犴 徇漤 拭呦 沅迩 沅 亚蓉 沔挹迩

驽绣 屙 轻真彦 轻薯 猛盅叔 徜 轻谝硪 溴骀皱


驽 轻阖徭儒



媸轻 峭 轻滢秦*

*香薯 任硌 垆鞘*

----------


## 谳禽 轻逑

闳焰 溴嬷

----------

